#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-21
<chibihogoshino> how do i show join parts ?
<vychune> hello
<chibihogoshino> hi
<vychune> how doing
<chibihogoshino> meah ..
<chibihogoshino> no anime to watch
<chibihogoshino> waiting for nest weeks releases
<vychune> ikr
<vychune> conan for me
<chibihogoshino> conan ?
<chibihogoshino> the barbarian ?
<vychune> detective
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<chibihogoshino> is that still going ?
<vychune> yep since 1994
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> ouch
<chibihogoshino> anything over 50 eps is to much
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. its true..
<chibihogoshino> look at all the good anime and how long the series is
<vychune> dbz?
<chibihogoshino> thats not that good
<chibihogoshino> popular dosnt = good
<vychune> i like it
<chibihogoshino> ef a tale of memories, air, clannad, bastard, cowboy bebop, elfin lied ..
<vychune> but yu yu was good
<chibihogoshino> i couldnt get into it
<EricG> hey everyone
<chibihogoshino> hey EricG
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> what is o/ ?
<vychune> waving
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<EricG> anyone seen netritious lately? had something to ask him, was hoping he would be in
<vychune> anyone seen linuxman
<chibihogoshino> i haven't
<chibihogoshino> with both people
<vychune> k
<wrst> anyone seen santa claus lately i need to talk with him too :)
<chibihogoshino> i shot him when he tried to brake into my house
<wrst> darn chibihogoshino ;)
<chibihogoshino> i didnt know it was him. he a a ninja suit on
<wrst> hate it when he does that
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> to bad the damn elves have his dna and just clone him
<wrst> ha ha
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> WOAH, ericG stopped by and I missed it
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: what's up?
<wrst> morning everyone
 * cyberanger wonders if wrst is off or at work
<wrst> oh no i'm at work cyberanger
<cyberanger> this isn't a holiday for you?
<cyberanger> that's a little suprising
<cyberanger> but not really a day off here
<wrst> no pretty much we just get the big ones,
<wrst> sadly i'm not a govt employee, or is that happily that I'm not :)
<cyberanger> well, banks are closed too
<cyberanger> and I thought the schools, but I might be off on that one
<wrst> yeah they are about like the govt
<wrst> they were scheduled to be off here but its a makeup day since we ran through all 13 snow days
<cyberanger> ah, kinda fits what I thought here
<cyberanger> kinda a ripoff for the kids here, some of the snow days were wasted on poor calls
<cyberanger> only to rob them of a day they were promised off
<wrst> well kinda appeared that in this county but we have part that's lower eleveated and part on the plateau
<cyberanger> and it's not a split school district is it
<cyberanger> around here, there is similarites, and some differences
<wrst> no all the same just the county
<cyberanger> but I can see if they really had a snow day, doing what they did
<cyberanger> to some extent
<cyberanger> but when they call it wrong, it's just worse
<cyberanger> every year they call one, apply salt, just to wash it off the road
<cyberanger> pointless
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey vychune and orias
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> ugh, more network issues today
<cyberanger> I think the cable modem has bit the dust
<vychune> lol
<orias> :(
<cyberanger> the issue is so intermittent, hard to see where the issue is
<cyberanger> 3 routers, 3 cat5 cables, 1 cable modem
<vychune> that sucks
<cyberanger> issue isn't the lan
<cyberanger> our cable modem, or somewhere in the isp's system
<vychune> bad cable from the router?
<cyberanger> from the router out possible
<Svpernova09> cyberanger: what's the intermittent issue? Latency spikes to DC? or just latency?
<cyberanger> but I'd see the odds against it
<cyberanger> without a trigger, root cause
<cyberanger> vs an aging modem or outdoor cable
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: not latency, but bandwidth
<cyberanger> reduced so low their dhcp server isn't getting through
<vychune> damn
<Svpernova09> So you're getting disconnected and you can't get dhcp from them?
<Svpernova09> dhcp or t3 timeouts in the modem log?
<cyberanger> well, it's not a clear disconnect
<cyberanger> and the modem is too dumb for any real log
<cyberanger> or at least their limit
<Svpernova09> Any cable modem in use these days should have at least an error log.
<Svpernova09> But the reason I ask is I had a similar issue
<Svpernova09> Only got it resolved by hassling comcast everyday for 2 weeks, 3 techs
<Svpernova09> They finally sent a maint. crew to hte node in my area.
<cyberanger> these days go back to 04 or 05
<Svpernova09> I got a call the next day, was an issue at the node.
<cyberanger> yeah, I suspect something along those results
<Svpernova09> Have htem come out and test from modem -> wall, then wall -> outside like, then outside -> pole if they haven't already.
<Svpernova09> That'll eliminate bad cable.
<cyberanger> but the cable modem has taken abuse too
<Svpernova09> I actually ran a fresh cable just to be sure.
<cyberanger> and it's to the pole, or others would also complain further up the street
<vychune> well looks like you got this nova so im leaving for work
<cyberanger> lol, enjoy the commute vychune
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: I've narrowed it enough to know it's an isp matter from here
<cyberanger> but that's between my folks and them
<Svpernova09> Yeah, hte trouble is usually getting the ISP to recognize that.
<cyberanger> annoyingly
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: between my backup options, and the bits of bandwidth I have, IRC is fine at least
<pace_t_zulu> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu, sorry about the meeting, a few things happened, none of which was helpful
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: its ok
<cyberanger> I'm glad one person was on it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: in the future, would there be a way for you to pass word along?
<cyberanger> so thank you for that
<cyberanger> ideally, yes, but granted one part of the mess was an ISP issue, not alot of options
<cyberanger> what'd you have in mind?
<pace_t_zulu> email or text just to pass word along
<cyberanger> more likely, I'd try to pass an email so the meeting can run with or without me, since it did need to happen, if I was in Cleveland, I'd have just gone to a hotspot to run it
<cyberanger> no cell phone here, or email
<cyberanger> just landline and the isp (with issues)
<cyberanger> since I'm at my folks
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'll figure out some better options
<cyberanger> somehow
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: the main thing the meeting was about is I noticed that memphis aside, the other regions have no plans, and it'd be nice to have some long term plans
<cyberanger> and that's unfortunate since it's a criteria for our application
<cyberanger> I know middle tennessee has more members now, not sure what east tennessee has, I'm southeast and not really mobile for evening events in knoxville like I was
<pace_t_zulu> yea, we can try to pick things up in middle tn
<pace_t_zulu> east tn is still an issue
<cyberanger> we have two members in knoxville, and linuxman410 can't really travel beyond morristown
<cyberanger> not sure how to fix that issue, since to  some extent it's a low membership issue
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: btw, middle tennessee has some mailing list intrest, and a nlug affilated member requests planning in advance to notify them
<cyberanger> so I'd like to hope middle and west tn can take off
<cyberanger> and east tn too, just not sure of how
<cyberanger> cable modem actually seems a little smarter than expected, gave out a class c address, in rfc1918 space
<cyberanger> 192.168.100.10
<cyberanger> and the modem has some login page, not documented
<techMiles> interesting.
<cyberanger> went outside (cell coverage isn't ideal for this, but a homeade antenna quickly fasioned, and line of sight, it is working for this)
<cyberanger> and logged on, gonna look for any ambit info I can find, ugh
<cyberanger> maybe I'll find log details
<cyberanger> I know it's an isp issue, not sure what level of proof I can show, unfortunately
<cyberanger> this isn't an ideal week, but with my dad out of the house, haiti mission trip, leaving my mom and me, it could be worse for her, least technical in the house
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> and my dad is more ham radio than networking, but he'd understand the issue too, at least enough to where I could explain the remaining bits
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> my cousin is like that. He doesn't have too much detailed knowledge on certain things, but enough to where I can explain and he gets the fill-in bits
<cyberanger> and I grabbed alot of my gear (it's small enough, important peices are a netbook repurposed as a router, with the rest being usb devices, like the celluar data card, 56k dial up modem, and 2nd ethernet card (left that, but the cable modem has that covered, ethernet over usb)
<cyberanger> not really overpacking, just force of habit, proves useful too damn much, just like it is again this trip)
<techMiles> I know the feeling
<cyberanger> unfortunately I also left my switches power supply, but enough here is wifi, the remaining bits can be overlooked for a week
<cyberanger> but without the intent to run the home network here, I've got all the peices to keep it running with cable failing here
<techMiles> lol
<cyberanger> in june, I was travelling with family, had a boost mobile phone, iden (nextel) model, tethered at 20kbps max, enough for IRC
<techMiles> geeze
<techMiles> hardcore. :P
<cyberanger> at that time, I didn't have enough on my custom install for the network at RIT, used a Radius server on the wifi
<cyberanger> and what's funny, I could have done a few things to get it working (the simpliest would have been grabbing a livecd, and this was a Foss Convention, didn't have to look hard)
<cyberanger> but idk why I just let it be
<cyberanger> so my whole trip in Rochester, NY was on 20kbps celluar
<cyberanger> before that, I was in Manchester, CT (outside hardford)
<cyberanger> and they had an AT&T Uverse supplied router, with wep
<cyberanger> didn't know the password, or where they may have put it
<cyberanger> under 5 minutes, I handed them THEIR password, and was connected
<cyberanger> it was an odd trip, reminded me, there's no place like 127.0.0.1
<techMiles> cyberanger: yeah that's what happens. why in hell did they use WEP?
<cyberanger> beats being open
<cyberanger> they used stock settings
<cyberanger> AT&T was giving them some nice stock settings
<cyberanger> considering they weren't putting a sign up saying, "Free WiFI Here, All welcome"
<cyberanger> but yeah, my Aunt had wep, and I had 5 minutes (and consent)
<cyberanger> and my Grandma had no connection, but I did
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: found the logs
<cyberanger> managed to login
<cyberanger> didn't forsee some of the login combos
<cyberanger> T2 T3 and T4 Timeout, DHCP WARNING,
<cyberanger> definately a mess
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: I'm unaware of the T2, T3 and T4 timeout errors, understand the majority of the others, appears to be upstream for sure
<cyberanger> any of that helpful, helpful how?
<Svpernova09> My issue was with comcast,so the t3 errors were likely unique to them, but what it may indicate is an internal routing issue of their dhcp
<cyberanger> well, it's logged in my modem
<cyberanger> appears seperate from the DHCP errors
<cyberanger> and the T2 & T4 Timeout errors
<cyberanger> let alone other errors I understand as errors for charter
<cyberanger> or your case comcast
<cyberanger> modulation errors
<cyberanger> all point to a physical issue
<cyberanger> maybe a quality bit
<cyberanger> succumbed to it's wounds, it seems
<cyberanger> and some say Redundancy is a bad ;-)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-22
<excid3|mbp> hey.
<chibihogoshino> i need a job.. anyone need tech work ? or something ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: you and me both, I'm only freelance atm
<cyberanger> seems there's allways something at a friends shop luckily
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: what are you good at, might be able to help (at least, if I know, makes trying to help a little easier)
<Xpistos> morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<cyberanger> morning everyone
<Xpistos> monring
<cyberanger> how's everyone's day?
<cyberanger> the charter line is working atm, so starting out good here
<cyberanger> granted, 50 ICMP packets had a 32% loss
<cyberanger> there is an issue on the line
<cyberanger> but nice thing about half my tricks, they don't care
<cyberanger> and another nice thing about having a local mirror, I still was able to apply 2 months of updates
<cyberanger> on the machines I left here, plus I like the challenge of fixing it (which I did do, the balls in charter's court, when my folks call)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: how about you, how's your day?
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<wrst> morning cyberanger, and cool stuff
<cyberanger> wrst: cool headache
<cyberanger> I prefer to make my own mess ;-)
<wrst> ha ha
<Xpistos> cyberanger: Trouble shooting IE
<Xpistos> for ucsomter
<cyberanger> trouble shooting IE, sounds like your safety is on, or your gun is jammed
<cyberanger> horrible joke aside, sounds like a fun day, intresting one at least
<xTEMPLARx> problems with charter?
<xTEMPLARx> our charter service started getting spotty about a week ago
<xTEMPLARx> works well when it works but randomly drops us
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: yeah, charter
<cyberanger> not really random, intermittent
<cyberanger> and high amount of issues, line quality it seems
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: Lenior City?
<xTEMPLARx> weird thing is, ours has been working great till recently.  Not sure what would have changed
<xTEMPLARx> cyberanger: yup
<xTEMPLARx> we have a pretty fat pipe these days
<cyberanger> wonder if they have area wide issues, between Maryville and Lenior Cirty
<cyberanger> affecting both
<xTEMPLARx> could be
<wrst> xTEMPLARx, cyberanger i know another guy that has been having charter trouble also
<cyberanger> wrst: locale?
<wrst> cookeville
<cyberanger> hrm, kinda odd
<cyberanger> wrst: that's a fairly big area, does he also have cable
<cyberanger> cable tv
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: do you also have cable tv?
<wrst> yes i think
<cyberanger> that shifts the ballgame, odd timing
<cyberanger> I can't believe that, oh well
<vychune_> hey
<cyberanger> hey vychune_
<vychune_>   hey how u doing
<cyberanger> vychune_: good
<cyberanger> and you?
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-23
<cyberanger> hey vychune_
<vychune> how u doing
<cyberanger> vychune_: good
<cyberanger> and you?
<vychune> good at work
<vychune> u seen linuxman?
<cyberanger> not lately
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> what up homie
<Xpistos> why can't wordpress just make sense to me
<cyberanger> Xpistos: <html><head><body>why can't wordpress just make sense to me?</body></head></html>
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger>  <html><head><body>who knows</body></head></html>
<Xpistos> lol
<cyberanger> Xpistos: what is the actual issue
<Xpistos> I want to take posts from the "Comics" category and publish them automoatically in the Comics page
<Xpistos> but
<Xpistos> without the word ARCHIVE in the header
<Xpistos> noob posted an article about DMZ today and I want to make sure how it gets posted
<cyberanger> hrm, don't think I've ever seen that happen
<cyberanger> for wordpress at least
<Juzzy> handy *nix script: http://juzzycode.blogspot.com/2011/02/linux-security-wrapper.html
<Xpistos> Wow Juzzy, that guy has the same name as you@
<cyberanger> Xpistos: what are the odds of that? ;-)
<Xpistos> I know, right
<Juzzy> hah
<Juzzy> just sharing crap
<cyberanger> Juzzy: thanks, it's very intresting (your words here) crap
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> Juzzy: really, it's intresting
<vychune_> o/
<vychune_> got a mac mini 170
<vychune_>   \O/
 * cyberanger hands vychune_ an ubuntu install disc
<vychune_> got one in the mail last week
<vychune_> maverick
<vychune_> how are you this morning
 * cyberanger hands vychune_ another install disc, and a list of uses for it, A) fix a mac ;-)
<vychune_> lol
<cyberanger> vychune_: doing well this afternoon, how about you
<vychune_> good as this sale is going now in a min
<vychune_> down even
<vychune_> lol
<cyberanger> :-D
<vychune_> gtg
<vychune_> later
<starsprout> howdy folks
<starsprout> rainy and cool in Memphis :-)
<starsprout> anyone know anything about external Seagate HD with NTFS partition errors? I can't write to it today
<starsprout> running testdisk now
<cyberanger> NTFS errors are a bit rare here
<starsprout> When I started using the disk for backup I was running Windows XP
<starsprout> Now I've only been writing to it with Ubuntu
 * starsprout wondering if I should connect it to my one Windows machine
<starsprout> even testdisk eventually loaded the error "unable to mount"
<starsprout> and gparted shows errors on it too
<starsprout> sigh
<wrst> starsprout: what error do you get?
<starsprout> http://pastebin.com/hkW5qA22
<starsprout> does fsck or e2fsck work on an NTFS partition?
 * starsprout thinking I should change my name to n00b
<wrst> starsprout: have you tried what it said to do from within windows?
<starsprout> no. I'll do that now :-)
<wrst> probably where i woudl start :)
<wrst> and then if i could I would reformat the drive to ext3/4 :)
<starsprout> yeah except I'm using it already as backup for ~500G
<wrst> got anyplace you can dump that data ?
<starsprout> yeah, another seagate ntfs external disk :-(
 * starsprout shakes his fist at Microsoft
<wrst> I use ext4 attached to my server and have no issue and use samba to share with winders
<starsprout> speaking of my (dual boot) windows machine, any idea why the keyboard won't work in ubuntu (but works fine in windows)?
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e12000.m43.l1123/7?euid=f5fe5094a16f40b5b3aa162d5f01db09&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D110653228305%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AL%3ALCA%3AUS%3A1123
<xTEMPLARx> wow huge link
<xTEMPLARx> wrst, I heard u were the coolest guy in here
<xTEMPLARx> bet this link is more sane:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110653228305&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123
<xTEMPLARx> yup
<xTEMPLARx> grr
<wrst> what type of keyboard starsprout?
<wrst> hey xTEMPLARx i doubt that :)
<starsprout> it's a compaq laptop
<starsprout> one day suddenly ubuntu keyboard doesnt respond - can't even login
<starsprout> like I said - works fine in windows though
<xTEMPLARx> and it doesn't work at all?  not a single key?
<starsprout> neither mouse nor keys
<starsprout> grub keys work (up/down)
<xTEMPLARx> well it doesn't sound like a keyboard TYPE messup
<xTEMPLARx> coz then you'd probably see SOMETHING out of it
<xTEMPLARx> can you get to console, or does that not work either?
<xTEMPLARx> ctl-alt-2 that is
<starsprout> ctl-alt-2 from the login splash screen?
<starsprout> or from right after GRUB?
<xTEMPLARx> from the login screen
<xTEMPLARx> i'm assuming you have a GUI-based login, and not a console one
<starsprout> yes gui
<starsprout> will try in a moment (in windows right now completing updates)
<xTEMPLARx> if that DOES work, ctrl-alt-7 or ctrl-alt-8 will bring it back to the GUI screen
<starsprout> ok - at spalsh screen ctrl-alt-2 does nothing.
<starsprout> even capslock and numlock don't work
<starsprout> (same with "recovery mode")
<wrst> starsprout: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<starsprout> probably (did I mention it's kubuntu?)
<starsprout> I'm wondering if there's an setting in GRUB I can try
<starsprout> like disable acpi or something
<xTEMPLARx> that I don't know, but one thing you COULD do, is disable the splash at boot... edit the boot line for the kernel you like to boot from, and get rid of the splash business at the end of the line
<xTEMPLARx> it should cause it to boot while showing you all the stuff going on during boot
<xTEMPLARx> SO
<xTEMPLARx> if there's an error somewhere with the keyboard PRIOR to getting to the GUI, you may catch a glimpse
 * xTEMPLARx is grasping at straws 
 * starsprout lol
<starsprout> I'm gonna try to get this external drive fixed, back up my files, then re-install :-)
<wrst> starsprout: a reinstall shouldn't be necessary
<starsprout> alright I believe it, but one thing at a time because right now I'm using Windows to look at the Seagate...(which is working, btw - hooray!)
<wrst> starsprout: what version of ubuntu ?
<wrst> or kubuntu?
<starsprout> I wanna say version 4.xx
<starsprout> Installed it about 10 months ago
<xTEMPLARx> 10.04
<xTEMPLARx> ?
<wrst> 10.04?
<starsprout> duh yes 10.04 64-bit
<starsprout> heh
<wrst> and its kubuntu starsprout?
<wrst> or ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop?
<wrst> what i'm getting at is that you are using KDM?
<starsprout> it's a full kubuntu 10.04 64-bit install
<starsprout> KDE
<starsprout> (I love it)
<wrst> ahh well kde is your problem obviously
<wrst> :)
<starsprout> yah it's a KDE splash screen
<wrst> does the mouse work?
<starsprout> but it all worked fine for 10 months (the onboard mouse pad does not work - haven't tried an extension mouse)
<starsprout> wouldn't matter if mouse worked anyway, I can't type anything
<wrst> no that helps out, you could try using the recovery boot up and then startx from the cli and see if that matters
<starsprout> with an external mouse?
<wrst> no from the console starsprout
<wrst> with a sudo startx command
<starsprout> oh with a boot disk
<starsprout> ok hang on
<wrst> no starsprout one of the boot options is a recovery option
<starsprout> oh! ok...
<wrst> i'm wondering if the problem could be with KDM
<starsprout> booting into recovermode
<starsprout> it stops after attaching scsi disk - just sits there
<starsprout> (I've tried recovery mode before)
<starsprout> ctrl-alt-2 nothing. all f-keys, nothing.
<wrst> starsprout:  did you select recovery mode at the grub screen?
<starsprout> yes
<wrst> oh sorry i didn't read well
<wrst> no login screen?
<wrst> terminal login screen
<xTEMPLARx> when you're at the KDM screen, do you see the usual stuff where you'd click or type?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: he shouldn't have hit KDM in recovery should he unless kubunt is on crack? :)
<xTEMPLARx> i have a machine (this one) that sometimes "hangs" on teh Gnome login, and I have to hit C to continue some process that's underneath
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: have you tried natty out?
<xTEMPLARx> not fairly
<wrst> its certainly a work in progress
<wrst> starsprout: any luck ?
<starsprout> no luck
<wrst> so you hung at trying to boot up?
<starsprout> xTEMPLARx, yes, I see the normal login screen and graphics
<wrst> starsprout: tried booting using an older kernel from grub?
<starsprout> yeah tried that too
<wrst> starsprout: i might be tempted to check and see if i had an xorg.conf file if i did i would rename it and try booting without it
<wrst> as a quick attempt at something
<starsprout> yeah, older kernels hang after the scsi disk attach too
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: shoudln't that be done ^^ by the time he gets to KDM?
<starsprout> booting now with ubuntu startup disk
<xTEMPLARx> yeah, it SHOULD be beyond attaching to disks by the time KDM arrives
<wrst> but xTEMPLARx as you know anything related to KDE can really be a mess :)
 * wrst shouldn't make fun of starsprout when he is down
<xTEMPLARx> KDM has some great ideas in the way things look
<xTEMPLARx> i just had a problem with how it accessed (or rather, didn't) my samba shares via the file manager
<xTEMPLARx> it kept me from being able to use it here at work
<starsprout> :D
<starsprout> I don't know where to begin with this boot disk
<wrst> yeah xTEMPLARx kde looks great but functionaly its just a big turd for me
<wrst> starsprout: does it work?
<starsprout> I'm "trying ubuntu" now and it's loading
<starsprout> the mouse and keyboard are responsive
<xTEMPLARx> so we know its possible
<xTEMPLARx> :)
<wrst> starsprout: see if you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf on your kubuntu partition
<xTEMPLARx> i don't believe they use xorg.conf anymore
<xTEMPLARx> deprecated n such
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: no, but if you use nvidia drivers or ati they create one
<starsprout> how do I mount the internal disk?
<xTEMPLARx> ah so
<xTEMPLARx> it should show up under your PLACES menu
<wrst> just go to places and clicke it
<starsprout> :-)
<wrst> starsprout: what type of video card do you have?
<starsprout> there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<wrst> ok cancel what i thought starsprout that's as it should be
<starsprout> it's an ATI Mobility Radeon according to lspci
<wrst> ok you ever installed drivers for it? i'm guessing not since the open ones work decent enough
<starsprout> I might have installed them in KDE, but then there would be a xorg.conf file wouldn't there
<wrst> to cause the issue i'm thinking it would have
<wrst> what model is the laptop?
<Xpistos> Stupid Windows 7 update
<starsprout> it's a compaq... is there a command to learn the model number with bash?
<wrst> doubtful starsprout
<xTEMPLARx> model number should be printed on one of the labels on the bottom
<starsprout> Presario CQ81
<starsprout> is there a way to login to the KDE user with a boot disk?
<starsprout> dang - I can't even see the files because it's ecryptfs
<xTEMPLARx> that'll learn ye!
<xTEMPLARx> all the time encrypting yer files
<starsprout> :-) this was the first time I ever tried, on this here box. #fail
<starsprout> lol
<starsprout> it won't accept the login passphrase
<xTEMPLARx> hrm
<starsprout> fun.
<starsprout> there's gotta be a way to get back into KDE
<wrst> i just don't have any files that are that important
<wrst> starsprout: its a sign, KDE hates you ;)
<wrst> hmm you could loginto a root shell and install gnome
<wrst> but that's not the most desierable thing to do
<starsprout> how can I login to root from grub? if I get in there I can at least access my home directory I think
<xTEMPLARx> well, grub just dictates boot params
<xTEMPLARx> i think the trick is, you need to boot up in a different runlevel, and one which doesn't boot to KDE by default
<wrst> starsprout: you would want to use the recovery console, but that doesn't seem to be working...
<xTEMPLARx> assuming KDE is the problem
<xTEMPLARx> and not something else underlying
<wrst> starsprout: you have a usb keyboard and mouse?
<wrst> yes and it could be something else as much as i wish to blame it on kde
<starsprout> booting grub with "noacpi" did nothing :-(
<starsprout> oh well I give up for now (kubuntu channel no help either)
<starsprout> thanks y'all for your help! :-)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-24
<chibihogoshino> ey
<vychune> o/
<wrst> netsplits.....
<cyberanger> yeah not sure why
<wrst> oh well going to go and update natty
<Xpistos> Morening All
<Xpistos> hey wrst
<wrst> hey Xpistos
<wrst> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/02/24/banshee-in-natty-to-ship-multiple-stores-and-contribute-to-gnome-foundation/
<Mighty_Penguin> wrst, I'm glad canonical rethought about that
<wrst> yeah chris4585 seemed to really hack a lot of people off, really i don't care so much, but i understand why they were getting blasted
<chris4585> yep exactly, I don't care about banshee all that much at all but its the principles behind it
<wrst> i prefer rhythmbox actually to banshee i'm not for sure why the change?
 * cyberanger1 missed something here
<wrst> cyberanger1: there was some squabble about revenue from the amazon store ubuntu wanted a share instead of giving it to GNOME, or i think that is a fair representation chris4585?
<cyberanger> hrm, couldn't they split that share
<cyberanger> as it is, neither are getting a share from me, banshee isn't installed, vlc is
<cyberanger> and I'm more likely to buy an album on cd than mp3
<chris4585> cyberanger, well they are splitting the share now between the both stores
<chris4585> wrst, personally no music player will ever be better than quad libet in my eyes, so I'll uninstall banshee just like I always did rhythmbox
<chris4585> this is the old deal http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/banshee-to-ship-with-ubuntu-music-store-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<wrst> i do care a lot about music players chris4585 as long as they pick up my files and play them i dont use them to the extent a lot of folks do
<cyberanger> ah, and that explains how it slipped under my radar
<cyberanger> wrst: you and I have some similarities there
<cyberanger> I use mine alot, but I just place files in a folder structure, ~/Media/Music/<artist>/<album>/
<cyberanger> and then I can point any player there
 * cyberanger considers getting some of the bots out of here, esp if this keeps up
<cyberanger> and I play cd's and casettes still (didn't grow up with 8-track or vynl, dunno if I missed something great there or not)
<wrst> vlc is wonderful it will play media files that my toaster formatted
<wrst> casettes??? wow
<cyberanger> so I might just by odd
<wrst> old school
<cyberanger> wrst: funny thing is, that's actually true
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> in how durable vlc is
<wrst> i love vlc, people that don't know about it can't beleive it when you show it to them
<cyberanger> don't have many cassetes, never really did, by the time I could afford cassetes, cd's dropped too
<cyberanger> I remember when Eminem came on the scene, all this parental advisory came out, they didn't like the language either, and I aready the offspring's americana album
<cyberanger> they bought it for me four years earlier, predated the parental advisory system, schools ignored cassetes, I owned a mini disc player, cd player and cassete player, and nobody scolded me for the cassete player
<cyberanger> there is benifits in old school
<cyberanger> it was actually funny, one day in school, my friends saw the cassette case (and why not, I had no clue at the time, had the tape for years now) and they saw what I overlooked
<cyberanger> I had brought in a tape for show and tell later even though I allways had it, and also brought in the minidisc player (the thing cost more than a playstation one then, probally the most expensive thing I owned at that moment) as everyone started talking music at lunch before show and tell in english class
<cyberanger> I pulled out both, and to my suprise, the focused on the cassette tape, told me I could get in trouble for it, I asked why, they pulled out my cover, pointed to the lyrics in most of the songs
<cyberanger> I didn't think much of it, till then, we all rode our buses early, I was the 2nd kid on, radio didn't censor itself till later, and they weren't great at it
<cyberanger> I had no clue as to why I should be concerned till then
<cyberanger> english came, I prominemtly showed off both, teacher got a close up look of both, and I proved that without a label, they were oblivious
<cyberanger> the teacher actually ignored the cassette mostly, she grew up with them, why look at it closely
<cyberanger> wrst: so with that story, one must love old school, so easily overlooked
<chibihogoshino> anyone in nashville need extra cash ? http://knoxville.craigslist.org/wrg/2219148549.html
<chibihogoshino> oh .. wrong link
<chibihogoshino> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/sad/2232566096.html
<chibihogoshino> got them mixed up
<cyberanger> and may that story help anyone with kids and the hacker spirit ;-)
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: not nashville, rats
<chibihogoshino> its for knoxville not nashville
<chibihogoshino> the second link it the right one
 * cyberanger is suprised some guy on craigslist is offering cash
<chibihogoshino> heh
<cyberanger> ah, linux knowledge, odd enough
<cyberanger> asking on craigslist, odder
<chibihogoshino> it is a place geeks hang out on the net ..
<cyberanger> heh, I missed the memo, I guess http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/news/offbeat/022411-parent-offers-body-parts-craiglist-ncx http://www.whptv.com/news/local/story/UPDATE-Man-chased-by-Craigslist-sellers-with-a/Z6AB0dVQqEOQbB13emrZWQ.cspx http://www.khou.com/news/local/116715974.html http://www.whiotv.com/news/26984128/detail.html
<cyberanger> stuff like that crossed my radar too fast
<cyberanger> wouldn't hurt to contact them, erring on caution of course
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: you not qualify?
<chibihogoshino> im no expert
<cyberanger> ah, what do you lack?
<chibihogoshino> everything ..
<chibihogoshino> thats kinda hard to say when you cant quantify the amount of knowledge required to be a expert in something
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: most in IT nowadays just dabble
<cyberanger> anyone that knows they cannot be an expert, due to volume and constantly changing material
<cyberanger> pretty much is the expert
<chibihogoshino> i haven't done it in 10 years
<chibihogoshino> er IT
<cyberanger> sorta a catch-22
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> ooo kernel update .. yay
<cyberanger> lol
<orias> anyone good with iptables?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-25
<wrst> orias: cyberanger is :)
 * cyberanger grabs wrst and drags him into another room for a moment, don't mind the screaming folks
 * cyberanger kids
<cyberanger> orias: what's the issue
<wrst> ha ha well cyberanger just stating the truth you are good with iptables :)
 * cyberanger sees why netritious disconnects, oh well, I love IRC too much
<vychune> o/
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> greetings vychune
<orias> thanks cyberanger
<vychune> i now have a mac mini
<orias> well setting up iptables for the first time and i think i blocked all outgoing traffic :)
<orias> \0/
<vychune> lol
<orias> can i run my iptables rules by ya?
<orias> how's the mac mini?
<cyberanger> and I do like helping, just sometimes helping myself too ;-)
<orias> np take your time
<cyberanger> orias: if it's alot of rules, pastebin it
<orias> the great google is speaking in toungues today, so its not as helpful
<cyberanger> don't mind looking
<orias> just 5
<orias> :(
<orias> pm?
<cyberanger> pm works too, 5 isn't alot
<orias> sweet
<cyberanger> I think I';ve got 30 lines
<cyberanger> and should actually have more
<cyberanger> I was more giving wrst a hard time
 * wrst is used to being given a hard time
<vychune> this mac is so god i forgot i had this open
<vychune>  lol
<vychune> good even lol
<vychune> whats everyone else up to?
<cyberanger> you name it, it's probally on my list
<vychune> lol
<vychune> web design?
<cyberanger> minor, yeah :-/
<vychune> awwwwwwwwwwwwww
<vychune> no sirens for you guys?
<cyberanger> nope
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> eh ?
<chibihogoshino> sirens ?
<wrst> everyone ok after the weather last night?
<cyberanger> I'll tell you when I'm sure it's over
<cyberanger> but so fare so good
<wrst> the wind is still blowing here cyberanger, but looks like that's about all that happened to us
<cyberanger> we had alot of rain
<cyberanger> and with the ridgeline, wind is worse
<cyberanger> it's not over and the cloud cover hasn't shifted enough either
<xTEMPLARx> mawnin, all
<cyberanger> hey xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> :)
<wrst> he xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> howdy senor wrst
<wrst> how are you doing xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> not too awful
<xTEMPLARx> :)
<xTEMPLARx> how's wrst today?
<wrst> good, i'm still here and didn't blow away :)
<xTEMPLARx> hehe
<xTEMPLARx> the storm woke me up last night
<xTEMPLARx> but I didn't see any damage on our house
<xTEMPLARx> I didn't think to go around back and check the crawlspace hatches tho
<xTEMPLARx> hrmm
<wrst> we had cushions on our front porch to blow off but luckily they were so water logged the 300MPH winds couldn't pick them up :)
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<cyberanger> wrst: exaggerate much?
<xTEMPLARx> wrst we only had two empty trash cans get blown over
<cyberanger> I think it stressed one of the window frames
<cyberanger> hand't checked further, expect more
<cyberanger> wrst: glad you didn't have issues
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: and you got luckly with trash cans
<xTEMPLARx> well, thats all I noticed this morning... I didn't do a complete walkaround to inspect :)
<cyberanger> same, but I think it wasn't over at the time (sky still suggests more, but not as it did)
<chibihogoshino> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/battery-applet-status-ubuntu/
<chibihogoshino> nice
<wrst> that is very cool chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i like how it can manage the cpu speed too
<wrst> yeah be nice if they would use that in natty
<chibihogoshino> i wonder how it will work on xfce
<wrst> ? i don't know :)
<chibihogoshino> hmm.. i have the xfce power manager running and this at the same time
<chibihogoshino>  does the power manager control the cpu fan ?
<cyberanger> if there is an ACPI setting, I suspect so
<xTEMPLARx> hey wrst
<xTEMPLARx> did starspot ever get his KDE working again?
<wrst> I don't know i was wondering about that this mornign
<wrst> *morning
<xTEMPLARx> hrm
<xTEMPLARx> i hope so
<xTEMPLARx> i mean its not that painful to reinstall, but its gotta be something simple
<wrst> yeah he needs a little patience :)
<xTEMPLARx> i had a bunch of packages on this box hosed up to the point that the system wouldn't allow updates or dist-upgrades to take place
<xTEMPLARx> i was getting close to wiping and reinstalling, but I finally figured it out and am glad I did
<xTEMPLARx> its not hard to re-do, but I invariably miss something and since this is my work box, I don't need any more downtime than I have to have
<cyberanger> what's wrong with it
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> hate to see him reinstall if it's too minor, he might want to try sudo adduser Svpernova09-test
<cyberanger> then login under that account
<cyberanger> then it's clear if it's a config file under $HOME
<xTEMPLARx> problem is he can't log in
<xTEMPLARx> at the grub level, he can use his keyboard and touchpad (compaq laptop)
<xTEMPLARx> but once it goes GUI on him, the KB and touchpad are dead and nonresponsive
<xTEMPLARx> can't even ctrl-alt-F2 to terminal
<xTEMPLARx> had him trying a few things to see if it could get past that, but nothing seemed to work.  He could boot from the LiveCD and it worked fine
<xTEMPLARx> not sure if he installed Kubuntu or regular and then added KDE
<cyberanger> can he boot into grub's recovery mode?
<xTEMPLARx> another clue:  it had been working for about 10 months and then developed this problem
<xTEMPLARx> yeah
<xTEMPLARx> recovery mode worked, but honestly I didn't have much for him to try at that point
<xTEMPLARx> it was wrst and I helpin the poor guy
<xTEMPLARx> and I know a lot of stuff, but I had no clue on this one
<xTEMPLARx> there's no xorg to play with anymore
<xTEMPLARx> xorg.conf that is
<wrst> i don't know much and didn't disappoint in my expectations of myself :)
<xTEMPLARx> I tried to get him to watch the boot process rather than go splash so maybe we could see any errors that way
<xTEMPLARx> but to no avail
<xTEMPLARx> I don't recall if he was able to get that to work or not
<cyberanger> well, that's not much a clue without some extra knowledge, after all, I could have a friend over 10 months later issue sudo rf -Rf /*
<xTEMPLARx> brb rebooting to install new CPU
<cyberanger> and fry my system (well, technically, no, but that's cause I lock down too damn well for that)
<cyberanger> xorg conf makes sense, I think that's been shifted around a bit
<cyberanger> he can boot into recovery mode, can he hit the network?
 * cyberanger is so glad he created a local mirror, it's saved my but on a few projects this week
<Xpistos> Morning all
<Xpistos> Wrst
<cyberanger> Xpistos: hey Xpistos
<xTEMPLARx> wewt back
<xTEMPLARx> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey wrst
<xTEMPLARx> went from a single core 2.4 ghz (or so) to a dual core 3.4ghz
<xTEMPLARx> that works
<xTEMPLARx> noticeable diff
<xTEMPLARx> er 2.66ghz was the old
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: woah
<cyberanger> wrst: you tried, sometimes that's all you can do
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: I think we should compare computers sometime, perhaps behind the really really dark alley next to the kwick-e-mart
 * cyberanger hopes somebody gets that joke
<cyberanger> I'll stand near the el barto graffiti
<Xpistos> Hey is there a way I can download a list of the software installed and then upload it to a new installation?
<Xpistos> I have a lot of software installed and it takes a while to reinstall
<cyberanger> you want a list of packages you have installed, and you want to install every package on the new one?
<cyberanger> it can be done, but defeats the purpose of a clean install somewhat
<cyberanger> Xpistos: is that right? ^^
<Xpistos> yes.
<Xpistos> don't worry about it then
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that's easy, dpkg --get-selections
<Xpistos> but I can upload it in natty
<Xpistos> damn
<Xpistos> i can't upload it in natty
<cyberanger> actually, a little cleanup wouldn't hurt
<cyberanger> upload it?
<Xpistos> I will just make a note and do eveything in a script from the terminal
<cyberanger> dpkg --get-selections | grep install | grep -v deinstall | cut -f1
<Xpistos> besides i don't get how to keep the config files so I redo everything
<cyberanger> and you can upload that to pastebin, and that's helpful
<cyberanger> any non-default configs, yeah
<cyberanger> but that might not be alot
<cyberanger> or at least having a package list will help when you need a tool you had
<Xpistos> what am I uploading
<cyberanger> that list, if I understood your issue in uploading
<cyberanger> 13:02:29        Xpistos | i can't upload it in natty
<cyberanger> dpkg --get-selections | grep install | grep -v deinstall | cut -f1  | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<xTEMPLARx> cyberanger: lol.. this machine isn't much to look at...its a basic intel desktop mobo that caps out at a whopping 2gb of ram
<xTEMPLARx> so i've been sneaking parts from defunct machines around the office trying to boost it up any way that I can
<xTEMPLARx> its got a good video card in it, and now a better cpu
<xTEMPLARx> its definitely faster than it was
<xTEMPLARx> but not nearly as fast as my home machine with the quad-core
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that's the exact line I use, grabs all the packages, strips out any extra info, and sends it to sprunge.us, a pastebin site
<cyberanger> all without xorg
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: so, capps out at double my desktop, 1.4 my processer on that rig too, and it's not integrated graphics, hrm
<xTEMPLARx> cyberanger: is that a full-blown desktop machine, or a mini-lappy?
<Xpistos> sprunge.us/JMaK
<cyberanger> emachines t5224
<cyberanger> networking has been upgraded, built to (poorly attempt to) run (very flawed software called) vista
<cyberanger> first thing I did was reach into my box o'cds, down the road I've turned it into a server/router, with minimal desktop, as purely a backup, for if my main desktops and laptops fail
<cyberanger> now has three nic's and holds an ubuntu mirror, dns and ntp server, and my main testing righ
<Xpistos> Stupid windows mail
<Xpistos> "My Email Doesn't work!" No idiot your Outlook doesn't work. Your emial is fine
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that's your package list, now on the new install, wget sprunge.us/JMaK && cat JMaK | xargs sudo apt-get -y install
<cyberanger> oh, and I'd run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade BEFORE that, it helps
<cyberanger> as for WinMail, I'm ducking behind the "This is a Linux Channel disclaimer" unless he's trying to convert over to linux
 * cyberanger has had his own WinDOS thrils today
<cyberanger> Windows makes me want to "Accidentally Discharge" my weapon into a few computers
<Xpistos> I am trying this package thing to see if it works
<Xpistos> how long will it stay at sprunge
<Xpistos> wait gotta go lunch
<Xpistos> bbl
<cyberanger> hehe, darn timing
<cyberanger> wrapped my head too far into 4sq hacking
<cyberanger> Xpistos: hard to say, I can hold onto a copy on my server for you if you'd like
<cyberanger> just to be sure
<xTEMPLARx> cyberanger: sounds like you've found a great purpose for the box
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: yeah, it's got enough power to get me to the moon, just like appolo 13
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<vychune> i dont get it?
<cyberanger> I just hope it'd fair better than Appolo 13, there was an issue in the Oxygen system
<cyberanger> and the computing power was a watch and calculator
<vychune> lol
<Xpistos> I's back
<cyberanger> Xpistos:
<cyberanger> 13:39:20     cyberanger | Xpistos: hard to say, I can hold onto a copy on my server for you if you'd like                                      ?
<cyberanger> 13:39:26     cyberanger | just to be sure
<Xpistos> cyberanger: Nah don't worry about that
<Xpistos> I am making ready for when 11.04 is ready
<Xpistos> I am going from 10.04 to 11.04
<cyberanger> gotta goto 10.10 too
<Xpistos> nope
<Xpistos> fresh install
<Xpistos> I never upgrade
<cyberanger> ah, have at it
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> and you've got a few months
<cyberanger> about two
<cyberanger> somebody did something stupid, medical chopper
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: you know how to install HughesNet ?
<chibihogoshino> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/trd/2233980020.html  ^^
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: yeah, well, did (doesn't change that much, but training would have to be redone offically)
<chibihogoshino> ah
<cyberanger> yeah, but it might be enough for them
<chibihogoshino> i like the email address .. heh
<chibihogoshino> hmm.. i just looked at the price.. 130 per job..
<chibihogoshino> with county diving that wouldnt be much after gas.
<cyberanger> yeah, and huntsville, al contact info
<cyberanger> it's off
<cyberanger> unless they cover gas and milage too
<cyberanger> which I doubt
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> well, milage I don't but gas
<cyberanger> huntsville contact info, work is north and east
<cyberanger> I'm south (cleveland) and south and east (maryville)
<cyberanger> kinda odd distance for them
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> blue could be covering the other stuff
<cyberanger> as in wildblue?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> doubtful, distrobution isn't that way
<chibihogoshino> oh
<cyberanger> and some dealers sell and install both
<cyberanger> they're competitors, like comcast and charter, only location doesn't matter (for the 48)
<cyberanger> alaska can't use wildblue, and hughesnet's older systems can be used in canada, alough your not supposed to
<cyberanger> for the most part it's like dish and directv
<chibihogoshino> they need to improve latency
<cyberanger> well, there's limits to what they do
<cyberanger> pay more for idirect, less users per satellite, very high cost
<cyberanger> and bear in mind the distance between nodes
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> your house, up, and down to the noc, then fiber lines to whereever
<cyberanger> between the inherent latency of satellite, and their user satellite ratio ( which is why costs are low, but service standards too)
<cyberanger> only so much they can do (and I can do it, but they don't offically)
<cyberanger> for example, squid proxy as much as you can, insure updates happen through it, and only during the download peroid
<cyberanger> run dns locally (which they make annoyingly hard, understandably for most people)
<chibihogoshino> brb.. school but got in a wreck at the corner
<cyberanger> yikes
<chibihogoshino> school bus driver dont know how to drive
<cyberanger> sounds like it
<cyberanger> granted, the kids don't help all the time
<chibihogoshino> no kids on the buss
<chibihogoshino> and the buss had a stop sign
<cyberanger> hrm
<chibihogoshino> my brother was walking to the front door when it happened
<chibihogoshino> i used to develop film for cota columbus ohio transit authority ..
<chibihogoshino> bus drivers cant drive
<cyberanger> ohio and tennessee, agreed
<cyberanger> pennslyvania seemed to do better
<chibihogoshino> i know its hard to see sometimes but when you have a bus cut a car in half smashed in between a lamp post .. i would think that would be kinda hard to do.
<chibihogoshino> debian is dyeing ?
<cyberanger> really? debian dieing
<chibihogoshino> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/debian-is-dying-oh-my-word/
<chibihogoshino> but then, what id ubuntu going to do if they are not around anymore to set the foundation ... mmmmmm
<cyberanger> read further
<cyberanger> it's the usual flame war crud that happens from time to time
<chibihogoshino> ah.. yeah
<chibihogoshino> i want a dark fiber network
 * cyberanger hands chibihogoshino some fiber optic cable, power not included
<chibihogoshino> damn
<cyberanger> there, dark fiber ;-)
<chibihogoshino> it would be cool to have it ran in a house
 * cyberanger hands chibihogoshino a couple of hooks
<chibihogoshino> this plane keeps flying over the area really low
<cyberanger> what kind, where at?
<chibihogoshino> ill get a pic
<chibihogoshino> whats the photo past bin ?
<chibihogoshino> n/m found it
<cyberanger> there's a few
<cyberanger> oh
<chibihogoshino> not not
<chibihogoshino> http://imagebin.org/139918
<cyberanger> location?
<chibihogoshino> above my house
<cyberanger> darn, can't make out the emblem or a partial tail number
<cyberanger> well, was hoping for more, odd for a low level flight like that in a populated area
<chibihogoshino> now a helicopter
<cyberanger> ultralight trike is common, but populated like knoxville no way
<cyberanger> and that's not a helio or trike, but a cessna or similar
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> it was doing that last week too
<chibihogoshino> i just didnt think about taking a pic
<cyberanger> air sampling perhaps, but that doesn't feel right for that plane
<cyberanger> are you oak ridge, or lenior city, downtown....
<chibihogoshino> knoxville
<chibihogoshino> 10 min from download
<chibihogoshino> downtown
<chibihogoshino> i was thinking last week it could be new survey maps
<cyberanger> possible, it's within approach for tys and dkx
<cyberanger> so they'd want some reason like that to justify flight level
<cyberanger> toss in the usual homeland security bit, I'd rule out tourism
<cyberanger> seems low for survey maps, but again, approach might dictate that
<chibihogoshino> traffic ?  do they still use them for that ?
<cyberanger> thought that was an ohio thing
<cyberanger> they might, but not that obivious
<chibihogoshino> why would it matter if it was obvious ?
<cyberanger> too lowo low
<chibihogoshino> for traffic ?
<cyberanger> if you can read the tail numbers yeah
<cyberanger> and they're usually rual interstate
<chibihogoshino> ah
<cyberanger> straight line, predictable flight path, thus easier to submit a flight plan
<chibihogoshino> they flew strait over twice and then around a few times ..
<chibihogoshino> could of been another accident.. life flight landed not far from here
<chibihogoshino> http://imgur.com/gallery/2OsGh
<chibihogoshino> that has to be hot
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-26
<chibihogoshino> xfce4-volumed uses 250 meg of swap.. why ?
<cyberanger> top?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> what's your memory?
<chibihogoshino> what is it ?
<cyberanger> and it's utilization too
<chibihogoshino> i have 4 gig and im using 800 meg
<cyberanger> yeah, thinking maybe it's buffering something
<cyberanger> well, that makes less sense then
<chibihogoshino> its always used that much tho.. just to turn the volume up and down
<cyberanger> is that all it does?
<chibihogoshino> as far as i know
<chibihogoshino> https://launchpad.net/xfce4-volumed
<chibihogoshino> that just seams allot for what it does ..
<chibihogoshino> 50 meg less than rhythmbox ..
<cyberanger> I thin the fact the entire launchpad site is https should be considered a bug
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> file it
<cyberanger> think I will be
<chibihogoshino> sweet
<cyberanger> as for your issue, dunno
<cyberanger> maybe some hardware limitation, memory leak, idk, it's using swap with alot of ram, seems odd
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> launchpad being all https, I can't cache any of it
<cyberanger> for a celluar or satellite connection I use squid to cut down or repetive requests (and on a normal connection too, but it's intentional for capped or poor connections)
<cyberanger> it breaks my cache
<chibihogoshino> it is kinda odd since all the software is open
<cyberanger> I can understand something like tor
<cyberanger> but tor is on it's own server and domain, dead giveaway
<cyberanger> I don't know of any software on lp that is similar in nature, for that concern
<cyberanger> and on top of it, tor can use http
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<cyberanger> lp shoves https down your throat
<cyberanger> no disable option
<chibihogoshino> yeah its a little gay
<cyberanger> it's odd, normally I demand for an ssl option
<chibihogoshino> why cant you download from https ?
<cyberanger> my proxy can't
<cyberanger> it's the nature of encryption, anything in the middle breaks the chain
<cyberanger> I can use the proxy as a tunnel
<cyberanger> but I can't cache
<chibihogoshino> ah
<chibihogoshino> it would be cool to have a screen saver that zooms out all the windows and keeps them updated
<chibihogoshino> anyone working on a google team calendar ?
<chibihogoshino> when is the last time anyone had a kernel panic ?
<chris4585> kernel panics usually only happen if you try to make them happy in my own experience
<chris4585> happen*
<chris4585> lol @ happy typo
<chibihogoshino> lol
<wrst> chibihogoshino: i had a kernel panic in the last few months
<chibihogoshino> are you running 32 or 64 bit ?
<wrst> 32 but it was in natty though so dont' guess that counts
<chibihogoshino> oh
<cyberanger> chris4585: it takes something odd for a kernel panic, that's for sure
<cyberanger> but it's more likely when messing with it (which I've done)
<chibihogoshino> yo chris4585
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: hey, hadn't seen chris4585 all morning
<chibihogoshino> ah
<cyberanger> is your panic resolved
<cyberanger> how about your kernels?
<chibihogoshino> oh it was a friend .. he was running 64 bit version
<chibihogoshino> he put in his password and it panicked
<cyberanger> ah, ouch
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> that is a odd place for one
<cyberanger> I manage a team calander, but idk if it's actually gotten use
<cyberanger> should be public
<chibihogoshino> its not ?
<cyberanger> honestly by the time I hear of anything solid enough to put on a calandar, I wondered if anyone would notice
<cyberanger> that's changed lately, with smartphones
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> a little..
<chibihogoshino> i dont have one tho
<chris4585> hi chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> ah chris4585 i found a old version of magiclive
<chris4585> yeah?
<chibihogoshino> it works .. i just make a iso with it
<chibihogoshino> have to remake. it has some problems with xfce4.8
<chris4585> ah thats cool, no dpkg errors?
<chris4585> what version was it?
<chibihogoshino> one with /desktop or something but i got that before
<chibihogoshino> does it have versions ?
<chris4585> well, the older ones didn't really include one, but if it did, it would say at the very top of the magiclive file
<chibihogoshino> 2008 ?
<chibihogoshino> thats the copyright .. it dosnt have a version number
<chris4585> alright
<chibihogoshino> to old /
<chibihogoshino> ?
<cyberanger> http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=74g3gnrvdvncgvgv4h0l4ejcv0%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: ^
<chibihogoshino> cool
<chibihogoshino> how can i subscribe to that
<cyberanger> uh, you can, lemme see how
<chibihogoshino> n/m i got it
<cyberanger> drat, google removed the ability to search for calendars
<chibihogoshino> hmm..  i wonder if it will update
<chibihogoshino> jschwentker77@gmail.com
<chibihogoshino> now im gonna get spam..
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I PM'd you for a reason
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<cyberanger> whoops
<chibihogoshino> i had the setting off to open a new tab ..
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> ouch
<chibihogoshino> it just looks like a regular message in the channel
<cyberanger> it's giving me an error on saving changes
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<cyberanger> so I assume you added it already
<chibihogoshino> i subscribed tho
<cyberanger> that works
<cyberanger> I just can't have you edit (which might have been nice down the road, your in knoxville, no leader is as often)
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> should be a option for it.. i dont know why they would exclude that from the cal when its in every thing else
<chibihogoshino> maybe it has to be a group
<chibihogoshino> http://groups.google.com/   ?
<cyberanger> oh, it's cause you already have it in your public calendars
<cyberanger> different method, same id, public acl
<cyberanger> the reason for the addy was the other method, with the acl
<chibihogoshino> you cant change the permissions because of that ?
<cyberanger> seems
<cyberanger> that's for another day
<cyberanger> you can see a poorly maintained calendar, we're good
<chibihogoshino> :-)
<chibihogoshino> wow.. i thought it was 3 something till just now
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: you mean the time?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> ah, yeah it's an extremely nice day outside, easy to mixup with how many clouds we had lately
<chibihogoshino> heh
<cyberanger> perfect day to ........uh......go outside and ........................... chat on IRC?
<chibihogoshino> if my battery would last for more than 5 min i would.. :-)
 * cyberanger hands chibihogoshino a better battery, perhaps a smartphone to go with it
<chibihogoshino> i was just thinking about that.. it would be nice to go to the park and sit under a tree
<cyberanger> I wish it was april, with this kind of day
<cyberanger> perfect to go jump in some river, or the great lakes
<chibihogoshino> water proof a laptop ?
<cyberanger> well, I hadn't thought that far, but I could waterproof a smartphone, celluar data
<chibihogoshino> irc under water .. bet that has never been done
<cyberanger> would want it to be an iphone or a G1 something cheap and easy to forget about (you don't replace an iphone, already have something better than a G1)
<cyberanger> yeah, not by many at least
<cyberanger> I thought it'd be cool to be the only one with internet at mt. leconte, then I found out that area has great coverage from everybody, kinda a buzzkill
<chibihogoshino> that sucks
<cyberanger> still makes me want to install a mesh node or two, for the fun of it
<chibihogoshino> and dosnt suck for the coverage
<cyberanger> 30 miles or so for one link
<cyberanger> a little shy of 5 for the 2nd
<chibihogoshino> that would be cool
<cyberanger> then I can tie it into my folks here
<cyberanger> solar powered
<cyberanger> I did the 5 mile link
<chibihogoshino> how did it turn out
<chibihogoshino> brb
<cyberanger> and a smaller link in chattanooga (but was the first with actual traffic, proving it's worth)
<cyberanger> it turned out quite well, aiming wasn't ideal the first time (fixed that down the road)
<cyberanger> heh
<chibihogoshino> nice
<chibihogoshino> how much packet loss ?
<cyberanger> line of sight, aimed accurately, minimal
<cyberanger> as close to /dev/null as you can get
<chibihogoshino> what kind of antenna did you use ?
<cyberanger> .74 meter satellite dishes modded with a cantenna, more or less
<cyberanger> for 5 miles it wasn't an issue, but I've since upgraded to a yagi
<cyberanger> one end is rp-sma, one is an N-Connector
<chibihogoshino> did you build them ?
<cyberanger> two Dishes, yes, yagi, no
<cyberanger> tweaked them, minor
<cyberanger> I could build them, yagi's are simple
<cyberanger> but went with a higher quality than I think I could have done, but a higher price
<chibihogoshino> ah
<cyberanger> considering the 30 mile leg is gonna be different, and I gotta hike to both sites for that link, mt. leconte isn't a nice hike if you really over pack
<cyberanger> it was worth the cost for high grade lightweight aluminum
<cyberanger> and Alcoa didn't mind it
<chibihogoshino> are they still up ?
<cyberanger> I have yet to even try the 30 mile link (not an issue, I know they'll work)
<cyberanger> but in spirit of pack it in pack it out, they're down
<chibihogoshino> oh
<cyberanger> I can have the node from here pointing at look rock up in under 5 minutes
<cyberanger> but I've not been to look rock since before my car wreak, and could get permission to perm. mount that, I think
<cyberanger> the Mt. Leconte node would have to be seasonal, or something
<cyberanger> winter is just too much for operating conditions
<cyberanger> maybe something meant to be outdoors full time
<chibihogoshino> were did you mount it ?
<cyberanger> do you know where mt. leconte is? or look rock (if not, that's fine, I've got a map too)
<chibihogoshino> no
<chibihogoshino> i was wondering if you could put the antenna on a tree and then put a roof over it so it would be ok in the winter
<cyberanger> not too ideal, and the antenna could be wet
<cyberanger> as long as the other parts are dry, warm, not too warm
<chibihogoshino> if it was covered enough and enclosed in a thing it would be ok
<cyberanger> tempature gets low at Mt. Leconte
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<cyberanger> solar panel, car battery, mesh node
<cyberanger> solar panel won't care, carbattery must vent, but works porrly in cold, summers get hot, not above specs, but not ideal
<cyberanger> but in winter, gets cold, below specs
<chibihogoshino> bury the battery in the ground
<cyberanger> not in a national park, no way
<chibihogoshino> i think something like 6 feet it stays warm
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> besides, Sealed Lead Batteries need to vent
<chibihogoshino> straws
<chibihogoshino> or a hose
<cyberanger> and that may work for the Mesh node, perhaps
<cyberanger> defeats the benifit of burying it, as moisture seeps in via the air, gets heated and trapped
<cyberanger> and the depth is 6 feet for a courpse, smell seals there
<cyberanger> for the frost line, little shallow due to tennessee clay
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> use a one way trap for the water and cover the top of the hose
<cyberanger> still the issue of digging in a national park, the other two nodes aren't as bad, and I could heat a few different ways
<cyberanger> look rock has ham radio gear and the air quality station, I can work with that
<cyberanger> the gateway node is equally simplistic
<chibihogoshino> maybe they will let you put it up if you ask
<cyberanger> which, look rock or leconte?
<chibihogoshino> leconte
<cyberanger> can't be permenant, that's key
<cyberanger> I think they'd let me set it while I'm there, perhaps even for a season
<cyberanger> between the business and the park, doable, got a goram nightmare in buracacy
<chibihogoshino> make the wires look like vines and the node like a birds nest
<cyberanger> and the antenna
<chibihogoshino> a branch
<cyberanger> I'd rather they told me no, then go behind them in this manner
<chibihogoshino> i was just thinking how to make it blend into the surroundings ..
<chibihogoshino> ohio has some cell towers that look like pine trees .. if your not looking for them you would never notice it.
<cyberanger> well, that's discrete
<cyberanger> still want permission
<chibihogoshino> yeah ..
<cyberanger> if they say yes, but be discreet, got that covered
<cyberanger> just can't dig, or damage any wildlife
<chibihogoshino> hmm..
<cyberanger> yeah historic site, national park, so on, so on, so on
<chibihogoshino> i think you typed that wrong... its pot_plant
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: you pissed him off and left
<cyberanger> shame
<chibihogoshino> lol
<techMiles> lol...
<chibihogoshino> guess he dont like plants that much
<cyberanger> well, at least 7 leaf ones
<chibihogoshino>  maybe he makes pots for plants .. taking the pot away from the plant would piss him off i guess.
<techMiles> lol.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-27
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: look who's back
<chibihogoshino> mmmmm :-)
<cyberanger> http://xkcd.com/864/
<cyberanger> that's a good one
<chibihogoshino> lol ..
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: you like it ;-)
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i can soo see that happening
<techMiles> oh man, guys.. I just woke up, and thought it was 7:30am
<techMiles> and I was freaking out going 'I don't even remember what happened after I got home yesterday!
<techMiles> '
<cyberanger> ouch, lol
<techMiles> yes. lol
<techMiles> then the girlfriend goes 'why do you think it should be light out?' I said 'i guess it's from cloud cover or something' as we're suposed to have more rain today.
<techMiles> then she says 'wait, what do you mean, when we got home today or yesterday?' and I said 'waht do you mean y esterday we haven't gone anywhere its 7 o'clock in the morning!'
<techMiles> she said 'uhh.... it's evening'.
<cyberanger> ouch
<cyberanger> and it is somewhat dark at 7am
<cyberanger> and 7pm
<techMiles> yeah atm it is.
<techMiles> anyway I am working on a big project for a professor of mine. :D am excited.
<techMiles> this is unrelated, but do you use dropbox?
<cyberanger> I have in the past
<cyberanger> the account does little now
<techMiles> ah.
<cyberanger> rsync scripts and a server makes it less useful
<techMiles> Am having an issue w/ it on linux. it's odd, the website says latest version is 1.xxxx, but their downloads pages only have .6xxx, yet I have .7xxx installed, and the repos give no update.
<techMiles> cyberanger, would love to get into that, but for now until I learn it dropbox makes it simple.
<cyberanger> rsync isn't that hard, since I already run a server, no real data on it (my irc client and a public opennic dns server, not much in data space) it's not enough for a backup of everything, but it's more than dropbox for free
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> not sure on dropbox, is it saying the app itself or a supporting lib?
<techMiles> the app itself.
<techMiles> nautilis-dropbox is the repo
<techMiles> package
<techMiles> nautilus*
<cyberanger> which I don't use
<techMiles> yeah.
<cyberanger> lucid?
<cyberanger> I use the cli app
<techMiles> maverick
<techMiles> btw what irc client do you use?
<cyberanger> I use a few, irssi and weechat mainly
<cyberanger> andchat too
<cyberanger> but not as often as the other tow
<cyberanger> but not as often as the other two
<techMiles> weechat? O_o
<techMiles> do you use any type of a BNC?
<cyberanger> no, not in a while
<cyberanger> gnu screen and ssh make that a bit moot
<cyberanger> weechat is a cross between xchat and irssi, in it's UI
<cyberanger> many other features
<cyberanger> I primarly use it's FIFO plugin lately
<techMiles> FIFO plugin? first in - first out? what does that do for it?
<cyberanger> a pipe
<cyberanger> programming pipe
<cyberanger> first in first out being the acrynomym
<cyberanger> I believe
<techMiles> Ah
<cyberanger> well, I've used it to send topics to a channel, based in a bash script
<techMiles> nicie
<techMiles> nice*
<cyberanger> for this channel, that's useful for meeting day (with plans to automate it further)
<techMiles> Nice.
<techMiles> I am thinking of taking an intro to linux course this summer
<techMiles> just for the credit hours
<cyberanger> and to send a msg in this channel saying I'm running late, but start the meeting (never sent, since I seem to cancel it, usually since I'm here)
<cyberanger> techMiles: can you run a line, might help figure out your issue
<techMiles> and to fill in what gaps there are in my knowledge so far as intro-stuff.
<techMiles> a line of code? sure
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first (in case the update is there)
<techMiles> did that but will anyway
<techMiles> can't hurt to do it again
<cyberanger> (don't have to actually update things, just in case it got missed the first time)
<techMiles> There are some, but I'm not sure if they'er ht eproblem or not.
<cyberanger> then apt-cache showpkg nautilis-dropbox  | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<techMiles> they're good to update anyway... had to uninstall part of these that it found with the dist-upgrade due to an issue on the dist-upgrade. kept erroring before i uninstalled.
<cyberanger> I included the curl bit, since it's a lot of output, best to pastebin
<techMiles> bunch of xserver-xorg stuff
<cyberanger> xorg, ugh, that stuff allways seems to conflict badly with itself, on a major upgrade, one reason I do a custom install, less xorg gear
<techMiles> I can output to a .txt file yeah and copy paste to pastebin?
<techMiles> yeah.
<cyberanger> that command should give you a url with http://sprunge.us/ like http://sprunge.us/FiFo
<cyberanger> thus skipping that bit
<cyberanger> oh, you don't have curl, do you?
<techMiles> I'd like to but have yet to find a lot of time!
<techMiles> am thinking of going with arch
<techMiles> when there's time to do it all
<techMiles> Ahhhh ok.
<techMiles> well the internet here is messing up so I'll hafta wait a bit for it to update the xorg stuff
<cyberanger> well, I was just wanting you to look at the list
<cyberanger> btw, you can tell it sudo apt-get -d install, to limit it to a download for later install
<cyberanger> apt-get will not install without all packages downloaded with clean checksums
<techMiles> btw, there a way to get it so that hilighting text in a terminal window automagically copies it, and right-click will automagically paste the clipboard?
<cyberanger> but a checksum match does not insure an upgrade error is prevented
<cyberanger> highlight and middle click
<cyberanger> brb
<techMiles> no middle-click.
<techMiles> :(
<techMiles> http://sprunge.us/IcZQ
<cyberanger> what's your terminal?
<techMiles> hmm?
<cyberanger> gnome-terminal? an actual tty?
<techMiles> just Terminal.
<techMiles> oh
<techMiles> gnome-terminal
<cyberanger> you did do sudo apt-get update at least, right?
<techMiles> ydes
<cyberanger> version is 0.6.7
<cyberanger> are you using an unoffical client?
<techMiles> no.
<cyberanger> but your version is 0.7XX
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> and not 0.6.7
<techMiles> yes
<techMiles> 0.7.11
<techMiles> but on the dropbox website to download, it says version 1.xxx
<techMiles> https://www.dropbox.com/install
<techMiles> am going to get the file via their forums methinks
<cyberanger> ah, that explains it
<cyberanger> no, your fine, sorta
<cyberanger> linux is off
<techMiles> hm?
<cyberanger> seems the cli client is at the same version, but the nautlius version is shuffled a bit
<cyberanger> and that might be why
<cyberanger> idk, I guess going to the forum and asking about the inconsistancy is ok
<cyberanger> but if that's your only error, version numbering, you should be ok
<techMiles> i think they reverted due to so many issues..
<techMiles> a lot of issues happened with 1.xxxx apparently
<techMiles> but I might need to reinstall it. it isn't wanting to sync. -_- go figure.
<techMiles> idk if it will do LAN sync or not
<cyberanger> reinstall wouldn't hurt
<techMiles> but it'd be to a less-recent version.
<techMiles> unless I used the link in the forums
<cyberanger> my suspicions are the natilus code, they reverted to last stable
<cyberanger> better it works, in this case
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> offical source, via a repo
<techMiles> but my 0.7.110 (at least for awhile) worked just fine.
<techMiles> so I guess will apt-get uninstall nautilus-dropbox and reinstall
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox, && sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<cyberanger> that'll do it (since it's still in your sources.list
<techMiles> no comma, yes? lol
<cyberanger> it can, read, should be done that way)
<cyberanger> oh, lol, right
<cyberanger> no comma
<cyberanger> and perhaps needing spellcheck
<techMiles> lol
<techMiles> hmm unable to locate package nautilus-dropbox
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<cyberanger> oh, hrm
<cyberanger> well, sudo apt-get update too?
<cyberanger> or another download after all
<techMiles> still 'cannot locate'
<cyberanger> http://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7_i386.deb
<cyberanger> or was purge the issue
<cyberanger> flight delayed an hour, ugh
<techMiles> wtf.
<techMiles> it says 'sorry, nautilus-dropbox not available for this type of computer (i386)
<techMiles> yet I tried the x64 version earlier, and it failed.
<techMiles> and apt-get update goes through i386 packages
<techMiles> clicking install anyway
<techMiles> it shows 0.7.110 as the version #
<cyberanger> heh, well, you could use the command line version too I suppose
<cyberanger> I hadn't used it in awhile, but it did work
<techMiles> lol...
<techMiles> I'd rather not if I can avoid it
<techMiles> eventually I'm going to get a disc (since my bootable USB drive didn't even get booted to no matter what I did) of 10.10 and clean isntall
<cyberanger> what disc do you need?
<cyberanger> you mean an image, or actual disc?
<techMiles> I mean burn a disc of the image I have of 10.10
<cyberanger> ah, which image, and what's the holdup
<techMiles> the 10.10 desktop image, and I don't know what the holdup is.
<techMiles> I insert the flashdrive, push the power button and it never boots to it
<techMiles> and I chcked -- USB is the first in the boot priority
<techMiles> I think, and sincerely hope that the reading of my CPU temperature is wrong.
<techMiles> and I'm sure it is.
<techMiles> it says 84.
<techMiles> it's going down.... it might be right but it should plummet as the fan is running really high.
<techMiles> *sigh* this poor laptop.
<cyberanger> F or C?
<cyberanger> how'd you make your boot disc
<techMiles> cyberanger, universal usb installer? the one Ubuntu has on their downloads page.
<techMiles> and pretty sure it's C/
<techMiles> yeah C.
<techMiles> otherwise I'd be worried it was cold. lol
<cyberanger> 84C or 84F isn't really 'cold'
<techMiles> no, but now it's 52.
<techMiles> if it was 52F it'd be a bit chilly
<cyberanger> lol
<techMiles> it's back to 51
<techMiles> this poor thing--- I am HARD on laptops if they're my only machine.
<techMiles> and this one was for a year and a half
<techMiles> I'd have it sitting in the back of my car burning a DVD while I drove from my house to my grandmother's or the reverse.
<cyberanger> that's not bad, that's cruel
<techMiles> >.>
<techMiles> I was i 11th grade, and it took 4 hours. I was impatient, apparently.
<cyberanger> very
<techMiles> it still runs great.
<techMiles> I always kept it on a cooling pad or stand that's made to keep it cooler
<techMiles> but when you're a growing geek and have no other machine to use that isn't 4+ years old it's hard to resist.
<cyberanger> oh, I agree
<techMiles> that was actually a turning point when I started getting significantly more interesting in all things computer
<cyberanger> just a matter of how far I agree
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> :(
<cyberanger> if I may suggest, a different install, you'll want the same iso if you do a custom install too
<techMiles> alright
<cyberanger> cp http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso && sudo apt-get install zsync && http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<cyberanger> the alternate image
<techMiles> what's the zsync ?
<cyberanger> less resource intensive, drops the live bits, but can do more custom installs, or in your case, a standard one, just less machine needed at install
<cyberanger> zsync is similar to rsync
<cyberanger> since you already have the desktop image, by cp'ing over
<cyberanger> and running that, most of the image is already downloaded
<cyberanger> but that'll grab the other bits, and merge
<techMiles> okay. so copy and paste that command into CLI?
<cyberanger> you might want to check checksums for good measure too (as you should anyways) wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/SHA256SUMS http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/SHA256SUMS.gpg
<cyberanger> yeah, looks good for c&p
<techMiles> got checksums
<techMiles> cp: cannot stat `http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso': No such file or directory
<cyberanger> what command gave that
<cyberanger> oh, doh
<techMiles> see why i needs ta learn more? lol
<cyberanger> zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<cyberanger> Igoofed that
<techMiles> installing zsync
<cyberanger> nothing critical, just multitasking poorly
<cyberanger> cp ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<techMiles> it's zsync ing that iso.zsync link
<cyberanger> that part is critical (zsync sees that file, and then does it's calculation with the checksum file, .iso.zync)
<cyberanger> yes, cp first, apt-get 2nd
<cyberanger> then zsync
<cyberanger> you'll then want to run gpg --verify MD5SUMS.gpg MD5SUMS
<techMiles> you should blog this out, sir.
<techMiles> so little piddly me can have more broad understanding. :P
<cyberanger> err, sorry, not Md5 stuff, sha256 is better
<techMiles> yes it is.
<techMiles> md5 and sha1 = collisions
<techMiles> sha512 = even better
<techMiles> sha-3 (when it gets here) = even bettar. w0000
<cyberanger> you'll then want to run gpg --verify SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS
<cyberanger> SHA512 is here, but not too heavilly used
<techMiles> nah.
<cyberanger> I use it on very critical things
<techMiles> sha-3 isn't finished though.
<cyberanger> read, hairloss if not done right
<techMiles> yeah. lmao
<techMiles> okay... so go over the steps with me again.
<techMiles> because I think I'm attempting them out of order.
<cyberanger> man sha512sum if you want to see it in ubuntu, but no checksums for it
<cyberanger> ok, step one cd into the directory holding ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cyberanger> step two cp ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<techMiles> I will have to DL that.
<cyberanger> step 3 sudo apt-get install zsync
<cyberanger> wait, I thought you had it
<cyberanger> ?
<techMiles> not on this comp. sorry
<cyberanger> oh, in that case
<cyberanger> better method, when starting from scratch
<cyberanger> there's jidgo, and bittorrent, but if your starting from the ground up, no prior image, zsync is as useful as wget (not a bad thing, just less helpful then the ones I just said)
<cyberanger> I'd keep zsync around, and jigdo-file too
<techMiles> what is jidgo?
<cyberanger> they're helpful tools
<cyberanger> jigdo is a tool to build the iso's out of repo packages (it cannot be used for live discs)
<cyberanger> the repos usually have more bandwidth than the releases server (holds iso's) do
<cyberanger> but if you need a live disc (I keep one around too, jic)
<cyberanger> jigdo the alternate, then zsync the rest
<cyberanger> when maverick came out, I did this on my server, took the beta image, updated it with jigdo, then zsync'd the desktop image
<cyberanger> and wget'd the torrent file
<cyberanger> meant I was seeding before half the mirrors had the image
<cyberanger> without hurting the releases server, in comparison to most
<cyberanger> gotta head to the airport, pick up my dad
<cyberanger> I'll chat at the airport, while I wait, but better head out
<cyberanger> i'll bbl
<techMiles> alrigh ttyl. will write up some questions mayhap. heh.
<cyberanger> back, for a little
<techMiles> wb. :D
<techMiles> where ya flyin to?
<techMiles> and the alternate install has <20 min left.
<cyberanger> I'm picking up an arrival
<cyberanger> what method?
<techMiles> torrent
<cyberanger> ah
<techMiles> didn't see any jigdo files on ubuntu site
<cyberanger> harder to find, but there
<techMiles> if it's so much more efficient why don't they advert it like they do their torrents?
<cyberanger> degree of difficulity
<cyberanger> thus full iso, and bittorren is common enough
<techMiles> heh. isn't it just apt-get install jigdo-files and then doing jigdo insert-jigdo-files-here.jigdo ?
<cyberanger> pretty much, now tell me what it is, and how to do it on mac or windows
<cyberanger> what's apt-get
<cyberanger> what's a repo
<techMiles> true.
<techMiles> a repo is where they take your car. :P
<cyberanger> ubuntu aims for simplicty, despite the fact they make some things hard
<techMiles> yeah..
<cyberanger> arch is a pain, very bare, but documentation excells
<cyberanger> ubuntu aims for an out of the box it works
<techMiles> what do you use as your main? just the custom ubuntu you make?
<cyberanger> but if it's not in the box, read our documentation, or debians
<cyberanger> gaping hole in quality
<techMiles> <5 min
<techMiles> OH this reminds me. I found out about an intro to linux course I can take this summer.
<cyberanger> yeah, compare with crunchbang
<techMiles> it's geared for the CompTIA Linux+.
<cyberanger> it's heavily modified but that feel
<cyberanger> cool that's great
<cyberanger> gonna head into the airport, bbiab, 15m or so
<techMiles> alright.
<techMiles> iso download of the alternate installer done
<cyberanger> back
<cyberanger> cool
<techMiles> wb
<techMiles> to restart nautilus can I do sudo service nautilus restart?
<techMiles> alright so now what?
<cyberanger> I didn't think it was a service
<techMiles> oh. aha. then no I can't do that. :D I got it restarted.
<cyberanger> you might need to close everything and use sudo service gdm stop
<cyberanger> then start it back up
<techMiles> there was a button in the dropbox installer that seemed to have worked.
<cyberanger> heh, good
<techMiles> I removed it all over again
<techMiles> and is behaving a little better now
<cyberanger> you had a list of questions earlier?
<cyberanger> that's good, what I hoped
<techMiles> yeah. I have the alternate iso. so now what I need to do?
<cyberanger> burn it
<cyberanger> reboot, install
<cyberanger> gotta go move and park, flight landed
<cyberanger> 3 minutes?
<techMiles> lol.
<cyberanger> yeah, call and wait, didn't wait for the call ;-)
<techMiles> lmao.
<cyberanger> android buzzed his landing
<cyberanger> flightview app
<cyberanger> thought it was a txt, from him, didn't read it, didn't need to
<techMiles> lol
<techMiles> will Brasero do ISO's?
<orias> /o/
<orias> /o/
<orias> /o/
<cyberanger> techMiles: do you already have wodim?
<orias> o/
<orias> o/
<orias> o/
<techMiles> no.
<orias> o/
<orias> o/
<orias> o/
<cyberanger> and checksum check
<techMiles> how do I run the checksum?
<orias> o/
<orias> o/
<orias> o/
<cyberanger> techMiles: check, terminal app should be
<orias> o/
<orias> o/
<orias> o/
<cyberanger> bbiab
<techMiles> k
<orias> sheesh
 * orias 'sgoing to kick himself
<cyberanger> techMiles: possibility
<techMiles> cyberanger, what do I need to run the checksum?
<techMiles> I have the SUMS
<cyberanger> he could have butte in, only meetings are that abrupt
<cyberanger> did you download the SHA256SUM files?
<techMiles> yes
<cyberanger> gpg --verify SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS
<cyberanger> followed by
<techMiles> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<cyberanger> sha256sum -c SHA256SUMS
<cyberanger> ok, it should metion the key needed
<techMiles> nope...
<techMiles> and what is wodim? and what prog is recommended for burning iSO's?
<cyberanger> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<cyberanger> oh, really, it should have, hrm
<techMiles> okay did the gpg --keyserver cmd
<cyberanger> normally I'd advise against this bit, but time crunch
<cyberanger> techMiles: opps, in case you didn't guess it, skip down to cmd two
<techMiles> command 2? lol.
<techMiles> sorry
<techMiles> iv'e been entirely derailed it seems.
<Pline> l33t http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<chibihogoshino> omg..  a free file is on the internet
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: is it just me or does pline seem to be a spambot?
<cyberanger> actually, I know it is, hit other channels
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. i just thought it was funny they said it was free
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-18
<wrst> welcome aboard chris4585
<chris4585> hi
<wrst> how are you doing chris4585?
<chris4585> alright, gotta go to the dentist
<wrst> ouch
<wrst> or a possible ouch anyway
<chris4585> nah, probably just gonna take photos
<wrst> ahh so you aren't having to go to the big chair then
<wrst> hello RagnarokAngel
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-19
<wrst> chris4585: hello
<chris4585> morning wrst
<wrst> chris4585: afternoon... checking out the ubuntu tablet stuff
<chris4585> neat, I heard about it
<wrst> i must say it looks interesting
<wrst> wish i had a nexus device
<wrst> i woudl try it out
<chris4585> I guess I would, I'm not really a tablet person
<chris4585> haven't really seen it yet though
<wrst> it looks nice chris4585, but i'm a borderline tablet person
<chris4585> well.. if I can install native linux apps then I'd be sold
<wrst> chris4585: that's what has me interested in it
<wrst> i see skype on their app list
<chris4585> if I can install quodlibet I'd be happy
<wrst> so makes me wonder if its a compatibility layerish kind of thing or maybe skype was compiled to run on arm
<chris4585> oh probably
<chris4585> in a video mark says "we have rich native applications"
<chris4585> so I only assume yes
<chris4585> alright he said it clearly, that makes it an easy decision for myself..
<chris4585> I just wonder what the battery is like
<wrst> chris4585: I really don't care as bad as that sounds :)
<wrst> i want it
<chris4585> lol how does that sound bad?
<chris4585> oh, gotcha
<chris4585> well, I'd buy a nice android tablet, but I'd much rather have the capabilities to run native linux apps on tablets any day over poopie apps
<wrst> yep me too chris4585, but android has some nice apps, but having the same apps on whatever device is very appealing
<wrst> and they seem to adapt unity pretty nicely, its not just the desktop version on a touch device
<wrst> but that would be a bit of an issue the native desktop apps aren't made for touch devices
<wrst> but put ubuntu on a tablet and 10 days someone will have the google play store and its apps working on it :)
<chris4585> doesn't really bother me too much tbh about desktop apps
<wrst> doesn't bother me terribly but I would understand that lots of users wouldn't
<wrst> oh i played with a surface finally at staples over the weekend
<chris4585> nice, I've played with it too, its kind of nice, but I don't care about the whole windows eco system
<wrst> yeah chris4585 my thoughts
<wrst> i think the hardware is pretty good
<wrst> the software is just so-so at best
<wrst> but its also pretty much a 1.0 device
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> but its microsoft so yeah they will mess it up they seem to be everyone's whipping boy now
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-20
 * wrst thinks xTEMPLARx is having issues
<chris4585> sup xTEMPLARx
<chris4585> er
<chris4585> LOL
<chris4585> sup wrst
<chris4585> sup xTEMPLARx too
<wrst> xTEMPLARx's connection is obviously not up
<wrst> about to head home from work chris4585, good day?
<chris4585> wrst, nice, and yes, had an interview, and a job, and a haircut
<wrst> awesome
<wrst> how did it go?
<chris4585> pretty good, I have a job lol
<chris4585> although I already knew that
<chris4585> I didn't expect an interview today, so I felt a little unprepared
<wrst> sometimes that's when you do your best, you don't have time to over prepare
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> off i go see you later chris4585
<chris4585> later wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-21
<chris4585> LOL
<chris4585> I have to share this..
<chris4585> * GoldenPaws (GoldenPaws@adsl-99-37-53-188.dsl.spfdil.sbcglobal.net) has joined #unbuntu
<chris4585> <GoldenPaws> anyone here?
<chris4585> <GoldenPaws> i was wondering if i could get some help with Unbuntu?
<chris4585> * GoldenPaws (GoldenPaws@adsl-99-37-53-188.dsl.spfdil.sbcglobal.net) has left #unbuntu
<chris4585> * GoldenPaws (GoldenPaws@adsl-99-37-53-188.dsl.spfdil.sbcglobal.net) has joined #unbuntu
<chris4585> * GoldenPaws (GoldenPaws@adsl-99-37-53-188.dsl.spfdil.sbcglobal.net) has left #unbuntu
<chris4585> I'm dying
<cyberanger> wow
 * chris4585 snort
<chris4585> hey cyberanger lol
<Unit193> Yeah, you see 10 second waits in real support channels, it's bad.
<chris4585> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-23
<vychune> long time no see!!!
<vychune> and noones here lol
<vychune> ja nee!
<wrst> greetings chris4585
<chris4585> sup wrst
<wrst> using ophcrack chris4585 :)
<wrst> with permission
<wrst> sweet stuff
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> found first password in 6 seconds
<wrst> second one is taking a while
<wrst> this is crazy how easy this is
 * chris4585 nods
 * wrst thinks windows security does not exist at all
<wrst> yep logged in that is a joke
<chris4585> it is lol
<cyberanger> wrst: your cracking passwords, just imagine if all you did was move or delete a file or two
<cyberanger> your taking the harder route
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-24
<wrst> yeah saw that afterwards cyberanger
<wrst> I'm not up on windows "security"
<cyberanger> wrst: that's ok, neither is microsoft
<Unit193> Kon-boot, game over without the owner knowing.
<cyberanger> sudo rm -Rf /media/windows_drive
<cyberanger> game over with everybody knowing
<wrst> cyberanger: yep
<wrst> but sadly not an option here :(
<wrst> and it's vista
<cyberanger> wrst: it's only windows vista until you use a live disc
<cyberanger> and it's always an option, just not always a good, wise or ethical one
<wrst> cyberanger: well i used a live disk to crack the password
<cyberanger> yeah, orphcrack
<cyberanger> nice disc
 * Unit193 has it, and two tables, on his flash.
<wrst> yes very sweet little item
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-17
<wrst> wb FredN
<FredN> thanks wrst
<FredN> i feel like i'm on the right track
<FredN> my wife just heckled me for drinking too much coffee and not enough water
<FredN> though in the grand scheme of coffee drinkers, i drink as much in a day as some have in their first cup....
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> I don't drink coffee but I get a coke in the morning so I'm sure that's worse
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well?
<chris4585> indeed, been outside cleaning the yard in the wonderful florida sun
<wrst> we broke 50 here today
<chris4585> as for yourself wrst ?
<wrst> good finishing up the work day
<chris4585> I sometimes forget that other parts of the US get cold, its 78 right now and feels nice out
<chris4585> nice
<wrst> 78 in february just isn't right :)
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> we were getting the garden ready a little bit, yesterday we slowly constructed our chicken coup
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> we are a little bit away from gardening :)
<chris4585> hehe
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-18
<twayneprice> wrst: You still using Digital Ocean?
<wrst> yes
<wrst> been prwtty happy with them
<twayneprice> I used it again this weekend for the first time in a few months.  It really is hard to beat.  I created about 20 vm's running ubuntu for a few hours.  75 cents.  :)  And they were up and running in about 1 minute.
<wrst> yeah great place to test things or for me owncloud and irc.
<wrst> cheaper than paying dropbox for more storage
<twayneprice> Yup.  And I was able to connect with ssh on my chromebook.  :)
<wrst> yep :)
<wrst> i have my phone set to login
<twayneprice> I guess it is the ssd drives but it seemed pretty snappy for such a low end vm.
<wrst> i think it is and that connection also
<wrst> when my connection is not great i will download something to digital ocean in my owncloud folder then i get it more reliable with owncloud syncing
<Unit193> Problem for me, I'd need dedicated (or a good load balencer?) because I do some compiles. :/
<Unit193> wrst: So, like rsync? :D
<wrst> Unit193: sorta, but it uses something else since it is 2 way syncing and so e other reason
<wrst> some
<twayneprice> I was able to use https://copy.com?r=JFxEPP to transfer files between the instances.  They support headless vm's.
<Unit193> ...You said copy.com before, I was thinking Windows. >_<
<twayneprice> Notice the link I put in there.  We both get an extra 5GB is you sign up with it.  :)  20GB for free.
<twayneprice> They have multiple clients.
<twayneprice> They have an api but I haven't used it yet.  I'm really liking the idea of disposable vm's.  Start it up, install whatever I need, run my processes, and then destroy it.
 * wrst needs to sign up just to get twayneprice 5 more GB
<twayneprice> Actually this would be a better link if you haven't used the other one yet.  https://copy.com?r=L0FUtw
<wrst> ok will do when i get to a real computer
<wrst> can never have too much storage
<twayneprice> yup.  I also use it for cloud sync storage for my plex server.  :)
<wrst> sweet
<elacheche> Hello from #ubuntu-tn :) x)
<wrst> hello :)
<wrst> elacheche: tn, as in Tunisia? correct?
<elacheche> Yep :)
<wrst> cool what brought you to the south eastern US? :)
<elacheche> the irc log x)
<elacheche> I was looking for a meeting log.. searching the log using "tn" I find out that there is an other "tn" team :p
<wrst> ha ha yep there sure is, not super active but we are here :)
<elacheche> Better than nothing wrst :) BTW.. your .org website is down :/
<wrst> yes we just noticed that
<wrst> netritious: any idea on the website talking with cyberanger the other day on that
<wrst> I would be more than happy to help out with cost on that
<elacheche> We're not the only LoCo who has website problems x)
<wrst> well our issue is really inactivity
<elacheche> The same here.. Only the MC members are active.. And the others in 90% of the time are just watchers :/
<elacheche> But we try to don't miss any FOSS national event or regional ones..
<wrst> we aren't near that active
<wrst> of course geographically we are spread out as far as the regional loco and a nation of course too
<elacheche> Our huge problem is technical projects :/ The MC (Management Committee) members are trying to share the philosophy of FOSS and the OS usage.. We're just 5.. So there is no time to technical projects :/ And
<wrst> we aren't an official team tried to do that a few years ago and really many of us have moved away from Ubuntu, still try to provide help/support that type of thing
<elacheche> Many of our community members don't really use ubuntu.. They use Arch, Fedora, Debian.. For me I use a very customized version of ubuntu (hate unity and the gnome stuffs :p ).. So we promote Ubuntu for the new users to have an easy OS to migrate from WinBug to GNU/Linux.. after the migration they are free to stay using/supporting ubuntu or not
<wrst> yes I have done the whole minimal install of ubuntu and that really isn't a bad way to go, just find a lot of time the depends can get a little crazy and aren't all that lean
<wrst> but my mom is running ubuntu of course
<elacheche> :D
<wrst> I don't think putting my mom on Arch would be a very good course of action :)
<elacheche> I agree.. My family uses Ubuntu too.. But they was using Lubuntu for a while.. the don't have problems with Unity or LXDE x)
<wrst> Unity is ok really, just annoys me a bit
<wrst> I prefer gnome, and that's one reason I don't use ubuntu, and I do really prefer a rolling release, but that's certainly not for everyone
<elacheche> The same here :D But I like MATE (Gnome 2 fork) and awesome wm
<wrst> I just tried mate again a week or so ago, still have it installed
<wrst> I like the look of gnome 3, granted some usefulness is still missing
<elacheche> I'm trying to have a rolling release on my laptop but just updating the source.list repo @ with every new version.. it works fine for me..
<wrst> I have tried running debian testing/unstable and its well never stable for me like arch is
<wrst> of course arch is meant to run that way and debian isn't
<elacheche> yep
<wrst> I really like the up to date software and also the not worrying about stuff from one release to the next, not that arch is always without issues, changing to systemd was the last major thing, but it really wasn't bad the way the phased it in and sysvinit out
<elacheche> I see
<wrst> twayneprice: I think you should have 5GB coming your way :)
<twayneprice> wrst: I just saw that.  Thansk!  :)
<wrst> no problem, just downloaded the android app, can't hurt to have another backup of phone pictures :)
<elacheche> It was a pleasure to talk to you wrst.. time to go home.. see you later :)
<wrst> elacheche: don't be a stranger pop in any time, or lurk all you like
<wrst> good to meet you
<elacheche> I'll be here all the time :p
<wrst> awesome
<wrst> talk to you later
<wrst> twayneprice: copy seems to wrok just like dropbox
<wrst> other than having 20GB might get my wife to using that
<wrst> she could use more space
<twayneprice> Yup.  Sign her up and you'll have 25GB.  :)
<wrst> exactly :)
<netritious> wrst: I have no idea about the website. I thought cyberanger was the domain owner?
<wrst> ahh ok :) thanks netritious, and not really a big deal or likely worth messing with in all reality
<wrst> and... how are you doing ?
<netritious> wrst: doing fine, you?
<wrst> donig well we have hit 50 two days straight, and there is this strange orange globe shining in the sky
<netritious> haha nice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-19
<wrst> twayneprice: I have messed with copy a little bit, works very nicely
<twayneprice> wrst: Yea, I'm having pretty good luck with it so far.
<wrst> I think it might replace dropbox for me really, enough storage to do what I want to do
<wrst> the client works nicely also
<twayneprice> I agree.  It feels a little slower than dropbox but not enough that I mind too much.
<wrst> yep twayneprice haven't used it enough to test the speed, I will try to take note of that
<wrst> the android client is pretty good also
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-20
<wrst> wb cyberanger
<Juzzy> we're hiring a sr linux guy in the franklin area
<twayneprice> Hey Juzzy Any need for a Jr linux guy?  :)  My son just became a certified linux administrator.
<elijah-mbp> nice.  business good, then?
<twayneprice> Hmm.  irccloud just burped.  I don't see any messages since 8:38 am.
<elijah-mbp> exactly 3 hours?
<wrst> twayneprice: a good use for one of those digital ocean droplets ;)
<twayneprice> elijah-mbp: I saw them for a while.  I even wrote a message. :)
<twayneprice> wrst: true!
<wrst> been using it for months and been well pleased
<twayneprice> wrst: I'm running 5 droplets right now. Might as well add another. :)
<wrst> ha ha well I just run one, but I'm not fancy have quassel, and owncloud then a place to mess with webstuff if I ever feel like getting frustrated :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-21
<FredN> everybody still on the ground?
<Unit193> Nono like wind?
<Unit193> We have a wind warning.
<FredN> severe t-storm warning and tornado watch here
<Unit193> Fun times indeed, not much for us.
<Unit193> Temp: 53 F (12 C) ~ Mostly Cloudy ~ Humidity: 77% ~ Alert: Flood Watch, Wind Advisory ~ Observed: Thu 20, 21:52
<Omnifrog> line of storms isn't here yet
<Unit193> Hrm, wonder if I should be expecting..
<Omnifrog> it's a typical tight line of severe storm weather
<Omnifrog> strong winds, frequent lightning, brief heavy rain
<Omnifrog> This is the best opening paragraph in any news story ever
<Omnifrog> http://boingboing.net/2014/02/20/this-is-the-best-opening-parag.html
<Omnifrog> I agree
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-23
<Azeban> Hello hello hello. and good evening
<wrst> hello Azeban
<Azeban> How are you wrst?
<wrst> good Azeban just checking out for the night good to see you here
 * wrst realizes he is showing his age
<Azeban> take care. have a good night.
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
<Azeban> good afternoon
<wrst> Azeban: how are things going?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-02-21
<wrst> Activity
<t3lc0> Activity x2
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> not been a lot of that in here has there?
<Unit193> Snow?  Yes, lots of snow.
<wrst> Unit193: we'vehad the snow, last night we had more snow, then sleet, then freezing rain, now rain, but just to the east of us power lines down, trees down all sorts of problems
<t3lc0> Got 7 inches here for now, probably going to start melting with the rain when it comes full on
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-02-22
<wrst> yeah the rain left a real mess here, had some areas not above freezing downed power lines trees etc
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-22
<average_guy> oh wow, that was crazy about Mint.  In the comments it looked like they were still gettin bombed as they were reporting it.
<average_guy> someday the ultra paranoid who actually DO check MD5's will rule the world
<Juzzy> uh oh what happened to mint?
<Juzzy> oh linux mint
<Juzzy> lol
<Juzzy> phew
<wrst> yep average_guy, can't say I check that often, but that will make me rethink that
<average_guy> in the same boat wrst, stuff dosent happen often enough to make me worry, but it does happen..
<wrst> yes and when it does it probably isn't good
<bwmaker> Howdy
<wrst> How are you bwmaker
<bwmaker> Doing pretty well. Working and stuff. How are you, wrst?
<wrst> likewise just brought some lunch back in
<bwmaker> I was about to go eat mine. :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-23
<Juzzy> feedback welcome for you nginx users:
<Juzzy> http://www.hax.nu/linux/nginx-missing-commands
<Juzzy> http://www.hax.nu/security/securing-nginx
<minasota> Juzzy: you host your site using wordpress?
<Juzzy> ya this one is wordpress
<minasota> Do you have ssl enabled when logging into the dashboard?
<Juzzy> no
<Juzzy> heh
<minasota> I just realized on mine that the username and password get sent clear text
<Juzzy> I own the servers and the router this is behind
<Juzzy> so yea you can deface it if you really wanted to, I'd have to restore from a backup
<minasota> I host from a DO droplet that has a constant vpn connection
<minasota> but I'm not sure if when I loggin to dashboard if that is visable. I saw it in wireshark
<minasota> adding   define('FORCE_SSL_ADMIN', true);  to wp-config.php doesn't seem to work unless I have a certificate
<Juzzy> ah
<Juzzy> using apache or nginx?
<minasota> apache
<Juzzy> you blocking php from executing in wp-content/uploads?
<Unit193> Neither. :3
<minasota> no, it's secure, needed it enabled to install themes without sftp etc
<minasota> If I'm connecting to my server thru a vpn, then technically the username and password are not getting broadcast though, right?
<Juzzy> right
<minasota> Since the site is hosted on the same server
<Juzzy> the vpn teminates on that server?
<Juzzy> yea
<Unit193> minasota: So why not get a cert?
<minasota> Unit193: do want to pay
<Unit193> minasota: I don't for mine either, Let's Encrypt or StartSSL! :D
<minasota> hmmm
<Unit193> I'd recommend looking into them, these days.
<Juzzy> very few of the gazillion wordpress hacks are from stolen passwords
<Unit193> Hah, yeeeeah. :P
<minasota> www-data breaches I assume...
<minasota> Lesson learned from Linux Mint
<Juzzy> there's a lot of local hax on bad plugins
<Juzzy> and bad permissions that let key files get overwritten
<minasota> Unit193: would a StartSSL Class 1 cert be fine?
<Unit193> 'Tis what I use.
<Juzzy> you can also restrict urls based on from ip addresses too
<Juzzy> just use a self signed one
<minasota> ah
<Juzzy> unless you're receiving creditcards or something
<Juzzy> and need to build trust with customers
<minasota> na, I just want the login to be secure
<Juzzy> selfsign are just as secure as purchased ones
<Juzzy> end users just can't validate it's not some hacked chinese server
<minasota> Even though I'm connecting thru a vpn, I still don't like the password being in plain text
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> if someone can steal that passwd they have hacked your local server
<Juzzy> and you have much bigger issues
<minasota> Juzzy: I doubt I'll have that problem, no one seems to visit my site anyway lol
<Juzzy> they can just inject their own l/p
<Juzzy> who do you host with
<minasota> Digital Ocean droplet that I installed wordpress on.
<Juzzy> ah ok
<Juzzy> i'd offer to scan it
<Juzzy> DO probably has protections for you
<bwmaker> Morning, folks.
<Juzzy> sup
<bwmaker> Hey, Juzzy.
<Juzzy> heya
<Juzzy> been trying to build a sysadmin style blog, i doubt I'll get anyone following me though
<bwmaker> For me, blogging is about thinking through things more than trying to be interesting. I don't care so much if people follow, but if I put something out there that helps someone, it's been useful for both of us.
<bwmaker> So keep at it. :)
<Juzzy> true but I want to get enough people interested so maybe I can write an ebook on topics
<Juzzy> like how we moved out 750 servers to aws using automation
<Juzzy> our*
<Juzzy> that's a $30k-50k consultant in most places
<bwmaker> Nice.
<bwmaker> AWS will own us all one day.
<netritious> Howdy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-24
<wrst> Hey hey netritious
<wrst> How are things going?
<netritious> Hey wrst
<netritious> Going well, how about yourself?
<bwmaker> Good morning, y'all.
<Juzzy> sup
<wrst> good afternoon
<bwmaker> How's everyone doing this fine afternoon?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-25
<wrst> hello netritious
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-26
<netritious> howdy wrst
<netritious> TGIF
<netritious> how's every one doing?
<netritious> let's get this party started!
<Juzzy> :D
 * netritious takes off shirt, but realizes no one can see
<Juzzy> >.<
<netritious> can't unread it Juzzy
<Juzzy> http://www.hax.nu/linux/improving-cheap-dvr-camera-systems
<Juzzy> posted my dvr scripts to create thumbs n shit
<netritious> nice
<netritious> ffmpeg is the bomb
<bwmaker> I've heard good things about ffmpeg.
<bwmaker> Never used it myself, though.
<netritious> hey bwmaker
<bwmaker> Howdy, netritious
<netritious> so what is everyone running nowadays? I'm on 14.04 with gnome? I think. It's not unity or KDE.
<netritious> I'm pretty sure I installed with defaults then installed gnome.
<netritious_> whoops
<netritious> so I locked my screen to switch users so I could see what my DE was set to and got whole bunch of nope
<netritious> Gnome Flashback (Compiz)
<Juzzy> de?
<Juzzy> i have a 15.05 waiting patiently for 16.04 to be released
<netritious> DE = desktop environment
<Juzzy> ah
<Unit193> ...15.04?
<Juzzy> ya
<Juzzy> ubuntu 15.04
<Unit193> That's already EOL, mate.
<Juzzy> ? thought it was 18m
<Unit193> http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<netritious> I too thought non-LTS was 18 months
<Juzzy> well repo's still work
<Unit193> netritious: It changed a bit back.
<Juzzy> ah
<Juzzy> as long as they dont move repos to old-releases heh
<Juzzy> upgrading to wily to be safe
<Unit193> Also while the repos might work, they don't get updated.  So you likely still are affected by the glibc bug.
<Juzzy> amungst other bugs
<Juzzy> I just use it for my chef development
<netritious> I think I've been out of the loop by sticking to LTS
<netritious> although personally, I've never had much luck with the non-LTS versions
<Juzzy> jeez wtf
<Juzzy> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Juzzy> Trusty Tahr
<Juzzy> Changes
<Juzzy> August 6, 2015
<Juzzy> HWE August 2016
<Juzzy> 2 years until eol?!
<netritious> I always break something I can't figure out how to fix with non-LTS lol
<Juzzy> we're moving quickly to fully automating out spinups and stuff
<netritious> nice
<netritious> did you roll your own or what tools are you using Juzzy?
<Unit193> netritious: Hah, I never stick to LTS on desktops, and even on the server I've supplemented it.
<netritious> Unit193: I'm sure it's just me since most i know run current, LTS or not, and have no problems.
<bwmaker> I'm still on 14.04 because the wpa supplicant was upgraded afterward and basically broke all wifi at work. :-(
<bwmaker> I couldn't figure out how to downgrade it successfully, either.
<netritious> I strongly dislike it when I run into those problems heh
<netritious> I like my OS to just work.
<netritious>  I have many hobbies I enjoy and spending time fixing computers isn't one of them.
<netritious> It doesn't matter though. Family dropped off borked Windows 8 laptop. Said no to Linux. :/
<bwmaker> Boo.
<netritious> I know.
<Juzzy> netritious: ya rolled out own, I'm considering writing a book on it but half will change before I could complete it
<Juzzy> our*
<netritious> nice. did you go OpenStack? VMware? No wait, AWS! :D
<Juzzy> last 2
<netritious> very cool
<netritious> I just upgraded to workstation 12. I'm a little disappointed that support for linux and Unity mode is now deprecated.
<minasota> netritious: My main OS is osx. I run a lot of stuff in virtual box. After years of linux as my main os I got tired of constantly making it work
<minasota> My vps runs Ubuntu 14.04 which is fine with me. I'm trying out FreeBSD and PC-BSD atm
<netritious> minasota: the last time I owned an apple was when I played Oregon Trail, Where in the World is Carmen Sandiago(?), and learned BASIC heh
<minasota> heh, you've got dysentery
<netritious> lol
<netritious> did I just read freebsd?
<minasota> I loved that game. I remember playing it on an AppleII I believe, in elementary school
<minasota> yeah
<netritious> oh s%^&, about to be some bromance up in here
<netritious> unless you are a woman and then we just have to be good freinds j/k of course
<netritious> I have had a very long on and off again love affair with freebsd
<minasota> I'm still learning it but I like what I see so far. It just seems to make sense to me
<netritious> it's a study for certain, but totally worth it when configured properly
<minasota> yeah, it seems to be more mature (not sure if that's the right word) than linux. Different thinking I suppose
<minasota> Better structured and documented maybe? Hard to describe. But I like it
<netritious> no, you've nailed it on the head.
<netritious> I used to hang out at #freebsdhelp on efnet a really really long time ago.
<minasota> I mentioned this before, but I like the implementation of "jails"
<minasota> It goes beyond chroot environments
<netritious> the original virtual environment
<minasota> 10.2 has added some features to it. I've been reading the "handbook" like a kid with a new toy
<minasota> but yeah, pretty cool virtual environment that is more secure
<netritious> I don't like how slowly new wireless drivers for AP mode are implemented though.
<minasota> yeah, that was one of the first things I researched. At some point I want to make a full transition
<minasota> Sounds crazy to ditch osx for bsd... but I like the freedom I suppose
<netritious> are you using binary packages with pkg_add, or are you using ports/portage?
<minasota> both, I used ports to pull some *nix stuff I like to use. I know jack about vi or vim. I needed nano lol
<netritious> lol
<minasota> and pc-updatemanger I think it the other?
<netritious> Sounds new, but it's been some years for me.
<netritious> I run pfSense, and have for years, and that's the closest thing to freebsd I have around.
<minasota> http://web.pcbsd.org/doc-archive/10.2/html/update.html#using-the-cli-pkg-utilities   look at 7.3.3. Manual Updates (CLI Method)
<minasota> I cut my teeth on PC-BSD since it's FeeBSD with a gui already installed
<minasota> Now I'm using FreeBSD and going thru creating the environment on my own.
<netritious> oh nice...10.1 supports UEFI. Didn't know.
<minasota> yeah, so, "technically" I can install on a mackbook pro I have that is "old"
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-27
<Juzzy> what do you mean linux is depricated from workstation 12?
<Juzzy> compiling packages is soooo 1997 :/
<minasota> so is freedom of choice of I guess...
<netritious> Juzzy, Workstation 12 Unity support for Linux is deprecated, not Linux altogether
<netritious> http://pubs.vmware.com/Release_Notes/en/workstation/12pro/workstation-12-release-notes.html
<netritious> Under EOL featues, "Unity mode on Linux guest and host operating systems"
<minasota> How is everyone today?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-28
<minasota> What's something new anyone in here is doing that's interesting?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-02-20
<wrst> Unit193: I'm seing IRCFrEAK pop up in a lot of channels... looks like something up to no good? or do one of us just have a silent stalker?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-02-21
<cyberanger> Silent stalker with an IPv6 address and a second name, madgoat?
<cyberanger> Both a part of Giglinx Global Inc....
<Unit193> Goes by other nicks too.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-02-24
 * wrst looks around
 * cyberanger hides
<cyberanger> I hate that I now have to use Pulse Audio with the firefox nightlies
<wrst> cyberanger: I've not had issues with pulse in years
<cyberanger> I know my computer has issues with it, I think a scheduler locks up if I remember right.
<wrst> :(
<wrst> I remember the early days of it and everyone's computer had issues with it
<cyberanger> Might be worth trying again...
<cyberanger> It has been awhile
<cyberanger> Seems to be okay for the first 5 minutes
<wrst> those are the worse kind of things to deal with
<cyberanger> Trying it now, seems better but not sure.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-21
<cyberanger> wrst: I even prefer reading the output, debugging info is nice
<Unit193> 'Esc' brings you that.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-22
<wrst> Unit193: it feels a bit too polished without all the print out
<wrst> people know I mean business when I boot up :)
<Unit193> Fair enough.
<Unit193> I just think Debian's looks so shiny, I wonder if I can set that in Ubuntu. :>
<wrst> been so long since i have ran debian as a desktop I don't even know what it looks like
<cyberanger> same here (when it comes to plymouth at least)
<Unit193> Full text output reminds me of knoppix.
<cyberanger> Unit193: is that bad? (My first distro)
<Unit193> Nope.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-23
<xnBigBabich> _  _     _  _   _ _
<xnBigBabich> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<xnBigBabich> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-25
<cyberanger> I so love bot traffic
<Unit193> It's fun, no?
<cyberanger> Could be worse
